# Holly House Hospital - General Chit Chat Pt 9



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home ladies 

Happy chatting xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

OOH can I be the first person on the new thread? I have no idea who anyone is etc and there's alot of you  - but I'm starting - well actually I've started  -  my treatment at HH this month so thought I'd pop by. 

I post on the London Girls ttc thread usually as we live in SE London but we decided to have treatment at HH because it sounded so good, because we had an awful time with the Lister (got our money back!) and I didn't want to go to another London hospital as I think they're all busy and faceless. And also because I'm from Loughton so it feels like home going there. 

ANyway -  a small bit about me, we were living abroad and had 2 unmedicated IUI's there, then moved back to the Uk and had another one at the Lister. We then had the summer off as we were both in such a state and went to HH 2 weeks ago. Had a hysteroscopy immediately and they found a polyp (self diagnosed!)  and we're now waiting for immune test results. I have problems with implantation - it's looking like low progesterone. 

Anyway waiting to start next IUI - this time it'll be medicated and it feels like the first time we're having "proper" treatment! I feel like finally we're in safe hands, with a clinic who listen etc I start injecting Gonal f in about 2 weeks ish and can't wait... I'm told it doesn't really have any side effects - but with me everything has side effects..

SO anyway, hoping to join you girls, wondering who is cycling with me, scared about starting IVF after Christmas and really really glad about starting treatment again.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Peewee

Welcome to the thread. everyone is lovely here and we will be here to support you. I am sorry to hear you have been through so much already. i find Holly House very professional and treat you as an individual and not just a number.  I am currently on the 2ww had et on friday.

Hope you get on ok with your scan.

Love and hope to you
Jaybxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome peewee.   Glad you've found us and HH. The Lister sounds like it was dreadful. Sorry you had such an awful experience. HH has been great for DP & myself, & for so many on this thread. I hope you have lots of success & have a beautiful baby next year. I'm sure there will be a few of us that will be having treatment around the same time.

Lindsey - Wishing you lots of     on the clomid. A break away sounds like a top idea. Any ideas of where you might take DH?

Jayb - So glad the transfer went well and that the embies were growing. Wishing you so much positive energy for you 2ww  

Vix - This is such a difficult time for you. Take care of yourself and hope you have wonderful news later this week. Lots of   thoughts coming your way.

Bunnygirl - sorry I don't know the answer to your question. Hope you find all the info you need. 

Dannysgirl - Hope all goes to plan this week and that you are feeling ok. 

Becki - What a nightmare. I'm so sorry to hear about your brother's situation and that your niece is being caught up in it. His ex sounds quite messed up right now. Not sure what advice I can offer except that you take care of yourself too and carrying on doing what you are doing so well - giving your niece lots & lots of TLC. 

Panda - So glad you are feeling more positive this week.  

Steph - Time out to refocus is essential at times. Sorry you've had such a difficult time. The dissapointment is so hard. Wishing you lots of luck for the future.

Mikeygirl & DCS - Thanks for the info and the support. It's really helpful to know what to realistically expect so we can plan the rest of our lives around the next treatment. Hope all is well with you both.

Hi and best wishes to everyone else. 

Saw Jill the counsellor on Thur with DP for 1 session. We've felt v. negative throughout -'It'll never work feelings', but Jill helped us realise we weren't as neg as we'd thought. We do fantasise about our potential family and have the drive to have treatment, so that was helpful. DP is a stoical, laid back soul - v. helpful in a crisis, but he doesn't feel like we've experienced a bereavement or a great loss in the same way I do. It was never a baby to him as I wasn't pregnant, so I find it hard that we feel very different things about our shared experince. Perhaps I wish I could feel like that. It's equally valid, just a different way of coping. 

Have follow up OPA on Wed at HH, so will hopefully have a plan for the next round. Had top night out with the girls on Fri and went to a party on Sat. It felt good to feel normal again for a while. It's been a long time.  

Take it easy all
Gaia x


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello all 

Sorry it's been a while been feeling so sick. I had my first scan on Thursday, it was the most amazing thing I have ever seen.  
Unfortunately yesterday morning I started spotting again. I am due my AF maybe it has something to do with that I don't know, I am just so anxious!! I am going to give HH a call. Still feeling sick so 
I presume that's a good sign.

Panda Hope everything o.k. thinking of you.

Mikeygirl Have a great time in Australia !!

Lyndsey Good luck !!

Good Luck to all of you !!


Paula
xxxxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi HH girls.  
Some of you still may remember me, I've not been around for a few months.  I just wanted to let you know that I gave birth to a healthy baby boy on 17th Oct.  I've posted a pic in the gallery.  

Good luck to everyone.  
Ella.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ella

yes of course i remember you have been looking on the birth announcements in search of your news. So fantastic to hear of the safe arrival of Adam that is a favourite for mine aswell. Will go and search for the picture Thank you for letting us know.

Take Care and bigg cuddles for your new son.
Love Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

ella12 - Many congratulations on the birth of Adam xxx

Rosep - Sorry that you are feeling so sick but I know just what it is like. I felt sick from the minute I woke up to the minute I went to bed and I found that eating absolute JUNK helped, until I finished eating it! Some things you could try are: sea sickness bands (from Boots), ginger tea (yuk), eating as soon as you wake up before you get out of bed, something called queazy pops (google them). I tried a combination of all of these as sometimes they worked, sometimes they didn't. The queazy pops were the best for me though. Also sorry to hear you are spotting - I also had it at 7 weeks and 10.5 weeks and as long as its dark brown and not bright red and fresh, everything will be fine but I agree, ring HH, they are very good at putting your mind at rest.

Gaia - really pleased you feel that the visit to Jill helped. We had to see her because I donated my eggs and DH and I were very very immature about it and giggled all the way through like a pair of teenagers and answered her questions rather stupidly. How she said we were ok to go through with egg donation I will never know.

Jayb - hope the 2ww isn't going too slowly and that you feel positive. Keep your chin up  

Peewee - welcome to the thread. Sounds like you had a horrid time at the Lister. I can say, hand on heart, that HH are absolutely fantastic, they are really caring and treat you as a person and not just another number and all treatment is tailored to you and not just blanketed across all patients. Fingers crossed for you that all goes well.

Mikeygirl - you gone yet? If not, have a fab time, if you are reading this while you are down under, I hope you are having an amazing time and Im still dead dead jealous. x

Dannysgirl, Lins, Becki, Vix, Steph and anyone else I've forgot hope you are all okay x

I had my 22 week check up today. Appointment was at 1010. Got called into the room at 1035 and had urine tested (all ok), blood pressure taken (fine) and then had to wait for a consultant (there were only 2 cons working between 4 rooms). So we sat and sat and sat and chatted to the midwifery assistant who was with me who was a lovely lady originally from Ghana. When she read my notes and noticed that we were IVF and twins she was in raptures, bless her. She had IVF herself 17 years ago and has a son as a result and then had 2 other children naturally afterwards. Anyway we waited some more and behind the curtains we could hear a consultant talking to a midwife about the cervical stitch as another lady in another cubicle needed it done and wanted to know the risks. They were VERY unprofessional talking about it where other patients could hear and were talking statistics and laughing and joking and the cons said he had read somewhere that its completely useless and does nothing to stop miscarriage. Well that was it, I looked at DH, and I saw the red mist come down over his face, he stormed through the curtain and ranted and raved about how his wife was sitting in the room listening to them harping on about the stitch and that his wife had had the stitch two weeks ago and was getting really upset blah blah.... Oh god I could have died, so instead I cried, I hate it when DH gets angry as its not very often and when he goes, he goes. All the midwives came running, literally the whole ante-natal unit stopped and listened. The consultant who DH shouted at came in to see me and was very apologetic and admitted that it was very unprofessional of him and sat down and explained what they were talking about and how he knows that I had the rescue stitch put in as he signed the papers for me to have it and that the stitch they were talking about was the one they put in at 14-16 weeks which is different and that my risk of miscarriage from having the stitch put in is now negligible and its just early term labour I am fighting at. I thanked him for his apology and said yes he was very unprofessional.

Anyway its now 1130 and my consultant wanders in to see the room full of people and wonders what the hell is going on! She spent about 2 mins with me listened to their heartbeats which she found really easily and its the first time DH has heard them so that calmed him down. She said I need iron supplements as my haemoglobin (sp) is now low and will get worse with twins if I don't do anything about it. I asked her what I should take and she said she would write me a prescription, but the midwife came back and said they couldn't find any prescriptions. I tell you that bloody hospital is farsical no wonder they want to shut it down.

So a 5 min check up took 1 hour and 50 mins by the time we got out. Luckily we had nothing to rush home for and as it was my first time out in a fortnight I wasn't in a rush.

Anyway after all this I spoke to my friend the midwife, who said don't bother with getting a script for Iron from GP as they will make me really really constipated (something which I really don't need as I can't strain with this stitch in) and to get the Spatone Iron supplement as its natural and doesn't cause constipation. I told her the story of what happened and it turns out that the consulation who DH shouted at was basically the top man in maternity and should have known better!

Oh well, its all an experience I suppose. They don't want to see me again until 18 December and my next scan is on 12 December so not too long to wait.

Hope you are all well and sorry for waffling so much!

P xxxx

**Post amended by Admin**


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi

Just read your post Panda and was horrified at the lack of professionalism you encountered today. It must have been so distressing. Glad DH sorted them out. Quite right too! I'm sure the consultant has learned a valuable lesson and is suitably embarrassed. Great to hear all's well with the babies.  

Ella - Congratulations on the birth of Adam. I'm new to this whole treatment malarkey and success stories fill me with optimism, so it's wonderful to hear your news.

Gaia x


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

ella - congratulations on the birth of Adam. Hope you are both well.

Panda - I've just read your post and unfortunately i cant say I'm surprised. I had a bad experience there myself when i was having investigations for infertility. The consultant said to me you're ok and then looked at DH and said you have no sperm (not true incidently) at which point someone wandered into the room to collect their bag and then someone elses mobile went off and the consultant said oh just talk amongst yourselves, at which point we left   Anyway really glad to hear you are ok, keep taking it easy.

Paula - glad the scan went well. I dont think its unusual to have some spotting so try not to worry too much, easier said than done i know. take care

Gaia - glad you are feeling better. A good weekend does wonders. Good luck for wednesday.

peewee - welcome. sorry to hear you've been through so much already. HH are fab and I'm sure they'll take good care of you.

love SG xx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Jayb, I just read your post and I wanted to say that Im keeping everything crossed for you.  Third time lucky!!

E


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Panda - wow! That sounds like standard NHS practice to me - ie rubbish. I won't ask which hospital you're at, but I guess it's an extra shock after being at HH. Things like that make me so glad I'm lucky enough to be able to go to HH for TX - mind you that's all! Anything else ad I'll be down to loverly Whipps Cross...Your DH did exactly the right thing - medics seem to forget they're dealing with people..

Gaia - it sounds like you've been having a cr&&ppy time ercently - I think counselling is often beeter than you think it's going to be. The thought of it is a bit cringey but sometimes talking to someone totally neutral is just what you need. 

PAula - poor you with nausea - must be exhausting - I've heard some real horror stories..

Jayb -       You're still in the easy week then if you had et on friday! Hope you've got plenty of distractions - I hate 2ww, am the world's worst worrier/internet diagnoser..

Peeweexx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning All

Peewee - wellcome to HH !

Panda - Ahh the wonders of the NHS.  DH & I often wonder what we're gonna do if our dreams do come true coz with our experiences so far we hate the NHS and do not trust them at all.  I would say I can't believe what happened to you and how bad it is but unfortunatly I'm not surprised at all.  Glad all is well with you.  Keep your feet up xx

Jayb - Oh isn't the 2ww awfull babe.  Hope you're keeping occupied and it goes quickly for you xx

ella - Of course we remember you babe.  Huge congratulations to you and DH xxxx

Hi to everyone else hope you are all OK xx

As for me well I did the OPK yesterday morning and it was negative so I went for my scan in the afternoon.  It was VERY busy and I ended up waiting 45 mins past my appt. time !  I saw Daniel who said everything is progressing as usual and I have to carry on with the daily OPK's and call them when I get a positive.  If I don't get one I have an appt booked for another scan on Friday.  I did the OPK this morning and there was a very faint line but the packet says the line should be the same shade as the test line to be positive so I'm guessing maybe it will be positive tomorrow we'll see.

Must get on with some work now
take care all
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning (only just!) lovely chums..

Im in Edinburgh again today so am grabbing a few mins whilst in Mikes office...these last few days have been just   busy getting stuff ready for Oz and Christmas etc and haven't had a moment to log on!

Dannysgirl - sounds like you will O tommorrow then hun and so maybe basting thurs/fri? Keeping everything crossed mate that this is THE one   xx

JayB-hope you are sofa-hogging and doing nothing too strenuous..hope you stuck to your guns with the practice-run last weekend and all was okay..sending lots of speedy clocks and oodles of    xx

Panda - have pm'd you hun..glad to know you and the babes are doing fine xx

Becki - how you doing hun? Hope you are managing to look after yourself in the midst of all your family stress..When is your next scan? Thinking of you xx

Rosep/Paula - hope you are okay hun? xx

Stephjoy - fab to see you back here hun (you know what I mean  )..sounds like you had a lovely time at the wedding and some time out has given you chance to relax and recover. It's great that you feel able to think again about tx in the New Year. At least you can enjoy Christmas and then focus on it again. We may even be part-cycling together if you are doing it in Jan? You take good care of yourself hun xx

Lins - not sure if you are reading but hope you are getting on okay with the Clomid in this first week  xx

Gaia - glad you found it of value to see Jill...I know I have found the same previously. I think you have reached an important insight in recognising that men and women do often cope with tx and the losses that can come with this, in different but equally valid ways. I found this especially hard to accept after losing our ectopic baby after iui tx; Mike's focus was very much on the potential loss of my life and he was less demonstrative about the loss of our baby. I was totally unconcerned with the fact that my tube was about to rupture which could have been fatal and consumed with grief for the loss of our baby which was just in the wrong place. To me it seemed that he relatively quickly 'got over it' (whereas it has taken me so much longer to come to terms with it and even now it occupies my thoughts on a daily basis if only fleetingly). Although we talked about the loss etc I felt I felt it more acutely than him (which maybe was inevitable anyway). I think he felt this more because we only knew I was pregnant and about the baby on the day I actually had surgery..Yet on the first anniversary of our ep he told me that he had found a women who makes rings and suggested I design a ring incorporating the birthstomes of the two babies we have lost (first to m/c) so that we would always have a visible reminder in our lives. This completely blew me away. On reflecting back over that previous year I realised that he had put so much additional efforts into securing our future practically and financially, which actually were ways he thought he could minimise the risk of 'anything happening' to me/us again..a very practical response to the grief he was feeling and as equally valid as my full-on emotional response. Gosh that turned into a waffle but just wanted you to know you are not alone in your feelings as I and I'm sure others have felt similar..so enjoy being 'normal' for a while, have a few wild nights out and hope all goes well for your followup tommorrow xx

Peewee - welcome! I cannot praise HH enough for the way they have provided our treatments and care so II have every faith that you will be well looked after! Enjoy these last few days before you start the gonal F - I was always fine on it even with very high doses..it def is one of the most 'natural' of the stimms drugs so I hope you respond well..then we will be here for you when you are ready to go! xx

Vix - hope you are hanging in there hun     xx

Sg - hi hun..xx

Ella - I remember you very well. Congratulations on the birth of Adam...hope you are settling into a routine and I wish you and your dh brightest blessings for your life as a family xx

Right, well lunch time so better go but love to everyone and everyone I've missed. Off to Manchester tonight so should get to log on in Mike's office there tommorrow..

Chat soon lovely chums..

Mikeygirl xxxxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry its been a while since I posted but I have been reading to catch up with all your progress!

Not much to mention my end really except all my symptoms seem to have gone away, and now I'm left wondering if things are ok...have my 12 week scan next week on the 23rd, so looking forward to that. Time is still going very slowly and I am still biting my tongue and trying not to tell the world just yet but finding it very hard.

So how are you all? So much seems to have happened....

Mikeygirl- Not sure how you manage it, every post you send is from another city almost!!! Have a fantastic time in Oz, hope you both manage to relax and enjoy all that luvverly sunshine, I am very jealous!  

Dannysgirl- Good luck for basting this week, sending lots of    

Ella12- Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful boy!   

Gaia- Hello and welcome (sorry its a delayed welcome from me) wishing you all the best for your follow up appointment this week  

Peewee- Welcome to the thread, I can only repeat what everyone else has said about HH, although I have nothing to compare it to I think they are great!  

Panda- Sorry to hear about your shocking experience at the hospital, can I ask where you are going?? (am concerned it could be same as mine! ) As I work for the NHS I am sometimes very embarrassed to hear such horrific stories. But it does need people like you and your dh to speak up and complain otherwise their practice will never change! Glad to hear things are ok with your little bundles.

Jayb- Can't believe you are on the 2ww! Wishing you all the luck in the world, I am sending you lots of sticky vibes hun!  

Paula- Some people say that nausea/sickness is a sign of a stronger pregnancy, I am not sure of the truth in it but I have heard it a few times now. Hope it clears up soon so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy, I know what you mean about scan, truly amazing.  

Becki- How are you? How are those follies doing hun?? Sorry to hear about your troubles with your brother but as others have said you need to think of yourself a bit now. Good luck with everything.  

Hello to everyone else I have missed out...sg, stephjoy, collymags, lins, vix, pancake, repton, DCS!

I am off now to settle in front of tv to watch the robert winston programme on infertility....hope its as good as I want it to be   Bye for now ladies,


Saskia xx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Just a quickie - 

Mikeygirl - I think it's really interesting how men react - it takes ages to realise that actually they are being emotional but just in their own (weird!) way. I've finally realised that when my DH shouts and starts chucking stuff around (not big stuff, in a bit of a pathetic way really, like newspapers and cushions!) it's because he's upset/gutted about something. He reacted to our last failed IUI by just getting depressed or shouting at me. Once i realised that was his way of being upset it got a bit easier - for both of us really as he realised he was angry because he was so gutted. men....

How did you all find that fertility programme last night? I found it a bit upsetting.. I watched at work but if I'd been at home I'd have been in bits. I'm not looking forward to the episode whjere they deal with infertile women. At all... but if it helps people understand what we go through then it's got to be good. 

Thansk for all the welcomes by the way! I seem to have dived right in!


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Peewee i found the programme sad too, had mixed views with the advantaged family wanting a girl  . My DP was saying that he felt most of the couples were naive at the success rate and because they got the embryo's everything would be ok. Was so pleased for the couple who were successful, gorgeous little boy. I ordered the book from Amazon yesterday and it arrived today so I have been reading it this morning, very interesting.

Mikeygirl hope Edinburgh was not too cold. Never mind this time next week you will be on your way to Oz and I will very   or very  . Hope and praying it is the first emotion. Can not believ I am half way through.

Dannysgirl really hope the big O is here and all goes well and we both get a fantastic gift this christmas. lots of love and positive vibes to you.

Saskia All the best for Thursday that has gone quick probably doesn't seem that way for you.

Panda I was speechless when I read your message how insensitive can they be. Take care honey.

Becki hope you are all ok and your scans are going well.

Well half way through, For the last couple of days I have been reaching my little heart out especially in the morning. This happened last time though so not getting my hopes up. just don't think my body likes the suppositories. My DP was so sweet when he heard me this morning he came upstairs with a ginger tea and a crumpet which did seem to help until I moved again. 
Mum here at the mo doing my ironing bless her.
I can believe the  overwhelming support that I have got not just from you guys but from all our friends. Even Mikes friends are texting me supportive messages I am definitely feeling more emotional  . Hormone overdrive I guess.

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I also watched the programme last night and had mixed feelings. I didnt agree with it being used for the couple who just wanted a girl and would have let male embryos die rather than being put back, they dont know how lucky they are to have the 4 children they already have. I too was glad for the couple that it worked for although that part of the programme upset me the most as it brought back memories of my summer. 
I have to say though i think they were all brave for allowing the cameras in at such an emotional time, i certainly couldn't do that.

Dannysgirl - fingers crossed that the big O came today. good luck

Mikeygirl - wow another city, I cant keep up with you!! Not long now till you go to warmer climes though. Hope you're well.

jayb - Hope you're feeling better soon and the sickness goes. Got my fingers crossed for you.

Nothing much to report with me, just looking forward to my appointment on Friday.

take care
SGxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning All

Stand clear for lots of babble.  Sorry no personals but my brain is racing at the moment.

I've been doing the OPK's all week and no positive so was expecting to have to abandon TX.  Got up this morning and couldn't be bothered to try and have a second pee (OPK says not to use 1st pee of the day) so I put the test in my bag and thought I'd do it at work.  Caught the train as usual and when I got to Liverpool Street it was raining quite hard so I thought sod it I'll get a cab.  got out of the cab and into the office and realised I'd left my handbag in the cab    I went back down stairs thinking maybe he'll go around the block and come back but waited 20 mins and no sign of him.  I came back to my desk and was filling in the online lost property form when reception rang to say the cabbie had brought it back   I gave him £20 I was Sooo grateful.  Then I decided to do the test before I got down to doing some work and it was positive    so I'm gonna call HH in half an hour and book in for basting tomorrow.

Phew what a day I'm having.  What on earth can happen next ?

Sorry for the me post but just had to tell someone.  Must dash and get on with some work

Love to all
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Dannysgirl - basting tommorrow - yay!!! What a morning you are having..am amazed that the cabbie came back but good on him, there's far too little of that sort of behaviour in the world today if you want my opinion...rant over     Lots of    for tomorrow matey - be thinking of you!

Jayb - hope the sickness stays mate and it gets worse if that means your pg hormone levels are rising as they should   Bless M for looking after you tho and continue to take it easy on that sofa - that's an order  !!! Sending lots of speedy clocks to get you through next week and lots of     of course xxx

sg - thanks hun, can barely keep up with myself at the moment   Got home late last night and am bushed today altho have to go out in a min to do some more Christmassy bits before we go next tuesday..roll on the weekend and a rest, yay!! Best of luck for you appt tommorrow -hope you can get a plan of action together xxx

Panda - thanks for your pm...your mam is obviously way cooler than mine as she would prefer hush puppies to crocs I think    xx

Becki - whare are you mate - hope you are ok   xxx

Vix - you must be testing soon so lots of    xxx

Peewee - have put the IVF series thing on my Sky planner as wasn't at home to see it but will watch this weekend and let you know what I think xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well on this miserable rainy morning in Essex!!!

Love to all and talk later


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Dannysgirl Yippeee so pleased the O is here wish you and Danny so much luck for tomorrow and the dreaded wait sending you lots of positive vibes.
What a lovely cabbie, nice to see honesty is still around.

Mikeygirl doing as you say feet up, saturday has been cancelled so quite relieved.

Sg all the best for tomorrow. be thinking of you.

No change for me today feel like I am going slightly mad today  .

Love to all
Jaybxx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Morning ladies

What a miserable day!

Dannysgirl - what a lovely cab driver, like Mikeygirl says there's not many of them around like that anymore, glad to hear the test was positive too. x 

Mikeygirl - wow, not long to go now, you must be sooooo excited, I know I would be at the thought of escaping London for 3 weeks of warm sunshine, time to relax with your man and take it easy. If I don't post before have a wonderful time, can't wait to hear all about it when you get back. x

Sg - hope all goes well on Friday x

Saskia - not long now till the 23rd, I'm sure everything will be fine and you'll be able to tell the world that you've got a little safe on board! x

Jayb - pleased to hear you're still taking it easy, what date do you test again? 

Big hello to Gaia, Peewee, Ella and Panda, and to anyone else I've missed. 

Well its D-Day for us today, (really sorry Jayb, I'm going to repeat what I said on the other thread!!). We didn't want to test this morning as we both didn't want to spend the day at work without each other if it was bad news, so we're doing it tonight. Have been feeling pretty up and down over the last few days, Sunday evening had quite bad af type twinges/cramps but haven't really had them since, and everything's been pretty normal, my skin is clear and I've not had any pmt (two MAJOR factors the week before my af normally) so I'm hoping thats a good sign. 
My nan died on Tuesday morning so I've been dealing with that as well, it was expected but still very sad nonetheless, lets just hope she's left her mark by leaving us with a little reminder in the form of an embie!! 

Hope everyone's well, let you know how we get on. 

Love Vix xx


----------



## Mellymel (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Vix...and eveyone else out there...

I posted a note the other day on another thread re Killer Cells....I was just wondering how much prednisolone they had prescribed you?  I have raised killer cells, around 30, and was prescribed 10mg by Daniel after our failed IVF.  That just seems quite low to me...not that I know anything!!!  I am in the middle of my 2WW wait having had an IUI on the NHS...  A huge good luck and positive thoughts for your testing tonight!

Found out this week that my DB's fiance is pregnant....they were desperately trying NOT to get pregnant before their wedding in Dec...my mum is not impressed as she is v old fashioned!!!!  Think it was so selfish of my brother to drop this on me the week before my exams...especially as she is already 11 weeks gone!!!! Also found out this week that my best friend is pregannt with her second...was planned but a big suprise as she struggled to concieve her first one and suffered 2 miscarriages!  Very happy for the both of them, just feeling sorry for myself!!!

Hope you are all well out there on this miserable day!!!!

LoL
Mel
xxx

Sorry such a short message but I am at work and shouldnt be doing this here!!!!  I will havent been posting for a while as I have been studying hard for exams next week....I will catch up on everyones news then and so more personals.


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Blimey Mel, how on earth are you managing to study for exams as well as sitting tight on a 2ww 
When's your test date? 

I'm not sure how much prednisolone I'm on, I'm taking it 3 times a day, I'm sure it'll be the same dosage as yours as my count was 22. 

Stay positive hon, I'm sure your brother was just excited to share his news with you, you'll get there too!

Love Vix xx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Dannysgirl - good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you. Very impressed with your cabbie, if only they could all be like that.

Vix - good luck for your test tonight. Sorry to hear about your nan   hope you are ok.

Jayb -  sending     to you. thanks for your thoughts.

Mikeygirl - thanks for your thoughts.

love SGxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies!!

Well i will apologise now for the l;Long post and the all me me me bit, but once you have read this you will understand!!!

so update from my brother's situation, I'm not sure what i have told you but will fill you all in, on Friday last week my brother split with he's girlfriend and kicked her out at no point she protested or wanted Angel (my niece) peter (my brother) cam to mine and we went to solicitors who said we have a good case!!! so we left it in her hands to write a letter to he's ex and sort out residency for angel to stay with him, Big mistake in trusting the solicitor, on Friday night the police knocked on my door as i had angel for the night whilst peter sorted he's head out! they said they needed to check on angel as there has been a complaint regarding her WELLFARE!!! WELL i was not impressed but the police were more than happy with Angel and her welfare and said there was nothing wrong with her!??

over weekend very quiet, on Monday they met up in town to discuss future etc... peter believed joint custody would be best and in not uncertain terms they were getting back together! ex said she will seriously think about joint custody! 

Little did we no she had planned the whole lot!  and that she had already been to the solicitors and the courts and said that peter had abused her and Angel!
Peter was issued with court orders on Tuesday evening to hand over Angel straight away! We were absolutely devastated and could not believe the utter lies she has said! 

We saw out solicitor yesterday who is AMAZING!!! who confirmed we have to hand Angel to her mum that day, it was the hardest thing i or my brother and family have ever been through he was absolutely devastated and could not stop crying which broke me and mums heart ! he felt he couldn't go on anymore we handed angel over at 3.30pm and stayed with peter all night i got home at 2 this morning and started writing a detailed statement about the events over the last 6 days which took me till 5.30am and had 2 hours sleep overall i have slept 3 hours a night since Friday! and have not had a proper meal till this evening, we saw our solicitor this morning who was amazing again and said that as ex has no evidence it is all circumstantial and that he will see Angel and that he has a very good case we feel very upbeat and positive we have court in the morning at 9.30am to get the injunction revoked so he can see angel and then its the bigger fight after to get custody / joint! 

So thats why not been around been one of the hardest weeks of my life, i have never seen my brother go through so much pain it is heart wrenching and he is only 22! always felt as though i should protect him but i cant on this one! which hurts me !

i also went to HH on Monday for scan loads and loads of follies but none ripe, so back 2morrow at 12.30 for scan this will decide wether to abandon or if follies have grown! so have a very stressful day 2morrow! 
Not holding out much hope for this treatment as i have not really looked after my self! but my brother needs me now! 

Sorry so me me me but as you can see its been a week of hell!!!

take care all, would love some bubbles form you all!!! xxxxxxxx

Becki xx xxxxxx


----------



## West Side Story (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello

Most of you won't know me as I appeared for a little while about 8 weeks ago and then promptly disappeared!    As we had just had our second BFN, I didn't really have too much to say as we were just waiting for our follow up.  I have been keeping up-to-date with everyone's stories though.  

Panda - I had you in my thoughts with your emergency op and terrible treatment at the hosp - hope you are relaxed and taking things easy now.

Mickeygirl - hope you have a fab time in OZ, you and your DH deserve it.  Thanks for all your great advice all those weeks ago.

Hello to everyone else I haven't met, or have met and have forgotten about!

Well, we had our follow up and it didn't go too well.  He basically didn't listen, spoke over us, interrupted and didn't give us a chance to ask everything we wanted.  I had to fight to get what I wanted and some of the things he said just didn't make sense to me. He was questioning my egg quality, even though all of our embryo's have been grade 1.  I'm sure follow ups shouldn't be like this.  We were so upset afterwards, and I didn't sleep the whole night.

I'm afraid it has shaken my belief in the clinic.  Perhaps I'll have a better perspective once I calm down.I'm due for a hysteroscopy, so I'll see if that turns anything up before making any decisions.  

Good luck to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Morning all!

Becki-     Blimey you and your brother have been through the mill this week. Hope things look brighter in a few days and that his ex sees some sense and thinks of the effect on the little one in all this mess. Its just not fair on a small baby is it? Thank goodness she has a loving aunty like you trying to help sort things out. Again though as we have said before, look after yourself too, I know you can't switch off the stress but make sure you get some sleep and eat properly etc!  

Vix- Wishing you lots and lots of luck for tonight!        Good idea to wait until later when you and dh can be together, just make sure you have a long time with no weeing before you test! I will be thinking of you and waiting for the news   Sorry to hear about your Nan  

SG- Is it your appointment today? If so good luck. I have been thinking quite a lot about the Robert Winston programme, and I generally think they should not have shown the lady who wanted gender selection. Like she said in the programme, if it was available here then I think loads of people would choose to do it, but at the end of the day we were all expecting a series on infertility and this was not her case at all. Its bound to hit a nerve with us after our experiences. I shed a tear or two as well... 

Dannysgirl- Good luck today for basting and the next 2 weeks! Have everything crossed for you.   

Mellymel- Welcome back to the thread! Hope your 2ww flies by....  

West Side Story- Welcome back too! Sorry to hear about your experience at follow-up appointment, how frustrating and certainly not what you need after a failed treatment. Hope the hysteroscopy comes around soon enough so you can get on with next cycle etc  

Jayb- How's the 2ww going? When is test day? Wishing you lots of luck          

Bye for now ladies,

Saskia xxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning gals,

WSS - am so sorry to hear about your follow-up experience...You are right to say it should NOT have been like that for you and I am quite shocked/disappointed in whoever it was you saw. The behaviour you mention is something that I have always been proud of HH for not showing (to me and other friends) so it makes me very sad to hear . If it were me, I would consider having another consultation once your hysteroscopy is done, with a different consultant - you *can* request a particular/different one - and take things from there. When is that booked for? I had a hysteroscopy two weeks ago so if you have any questions, or just want to chat, please pm me..take care, do keep in touch and  xxx

Becki - sweetheart...big hugs  sounds like you have been incredibly strong for your brother, neice and family these last few weeks and just at a time when you are the one who needs to be looked after by you!!! Life still goes on whether we are in tx or not but I just wish it didn't have to be so hard for you right now. I hope that you will have some good news at the court this morning and then later at your scan..as you know follies often get a grow-on at the end..keeping everything   and sending lots of    to you for a good day today hun...do keep in touch as you will be in my thoughts and prayers xxx

Vix - have everything crossed you got a bfp!!! Let us know    . Sorry to hear about your gran hun, expected or not, it can still hurt so sending xx

SG - hope your consultation goes well today..let us know how you get on xx

Dannysgirl - Happy Basting Day!!!! xxxx

JayB - glad Saturday has been cancelled! Take care and hang in there mate - thinking of you loads and sending much   xxxx

MellyMell - just wanted to wish you the best of luck with your exams next week - I think you are amazing to be studying right now and hope you can reap the rewards you deserve hun. Even bigger    for your testing next week - hope this tx is a Big Fat Success! I have been on prednisolone for my IVF treatments with own eggs (even though NKC's were normal levels was told would not do any harm) and was prescribed (by William) 2 x 5 mg per day from when I started stimms to EC then 3 x 5mg per day after till test day. I know in the US they prescribe MUCH higher doses but interestingly in Spain where I am now starting tx in Dec for double donation IVF they use a short protocol of methyl-prednisolone 16mg once a day for 4 days after ET only. I am sure your dose will be accurate to your particular needs but if you have any queries maybe you could phone up and speak to one of the consultants about it? Hope you are feeling better about the family stuff too - completely understand that happy for them, sad for us feeling - think everyone here has felt that so you are very normal hun. Take care and keeping all crossed xx

Love to everyone else..Chat later

Mikeygirl xxxxx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Morning ladies

Just wanted to let you know that its bad news for us, we got 2 bfn's, one last night and again this morning. Feel so disappointed that another month is over and we're still not pregnant, and i was feeling so positive that it had worked. 
My nan's funeral is on Tuesday and my sister is flying home from Dubai for a few days on Monday so at least I'll have some nice girly time with her and try and put this awful week behind us. 

Off to phone HH to see if we can start assisted again after my af. 

Sorry for no personals, but I'm sure you all understand.

Lots of love 
Vix 

ps Mikeygirl have a wonderful time in Oz honey xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

I have just wrote a huge essay and lost the lot .

So this one is going to be short and I will try and do another one later.

Vix I am so sorry honey, I really hope you can start again when you wan't to. Will be thinking of you on tuesday.

Dannysgirl hope all goes well for you and DH today and for the 2ww, really hope you get your bfp.

Sg hope appt goes well today.

Hi to everyone else
I am starting to get quite anxious now still hoping and praying my dream is just around the corner.

Panda, collymags, repton and Saskia hope you and your bumps are well. panda another week over honey

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Jayb - yes!  Another week over with tomorrow - hoorah!!  Not long to go for you now, hope you are staying positive and upbeat   

Vix - So sorry to hear of your BFN and your Nan's passing.  I will be thinking of your on Tuesday xx

WSS - Also sorry to hear of your BFN and thank you for your kind works.  I am indeed resting, so much so, that my bum is taking on a permanent mattress shape!  Who did you see for your follow up appt?  I can't believe that that happened, I am disappointed with that as HH are normally so good.

Becki - my God, you and your family have been through the mill lately.  People like your bro's girlfriend are just pure evil!  I just can't understand why people do these things?  Looks like things are on your side though, lets just hope the courts see through her   ways.  Thinking of you and your family x

SG, Saskia, Mikeygirl, Dannysgirl, Mellymel and anyone else I've forgot - Big hello  

I had a bit of a traumatic day yesterday - after i had breakfast and my morning ablutions , I wiped myself to find blood    I so wasn't expecting it and it frightened the life out of me.  It was only a teeny bit so I quickly got myself back to bed and just got on with the rest of my day (hard when you have nothing to do).  Anyway I had no pains whatsoever and no more blood until about 6pm when I had bloody brown discharge which got a bit worse as the evening went.  I had spoken to my friend the midwife and she said that it would probably happen on and off all the way through now as my cervix is so eroded so that put my mind at rest a bit.  Told DH and he didn't say much.  Later on in the evening he asked me if I was okay and I said "not really, bit frightened" and he just let rip at me and said that I was obsessed by the whole thing and haven't spoken about anything else for the past 3 weeks    

To say that I was gobsmacked is an understatement, I was so shocked that I couldn't even argue back, I was just in floods   and went to bed.

DH came up about 1030pm and got in beside me and just stared at me whilst I was reading so I just ignored him and then he started talking.  He said he was really really sorry about what he had said earlier but he is finding it very hard because he feels like he is walking on egg shells with me at the moment, he is worrying too but doesn't show it cos I would get more worried, he is also worrying about a job etc.  I had had time to think of what I was going to say but then so I let rip back, in between sobs (bloody pregnancy hormones) and told him that he has NO IDEA how I feel being stuck indoors all day.  I have NOTHING else to talk about because I don't do anything apart from read, listen to the radio, watch a bit of tv, do my cross stitch and surf the tinternet and I am hardly going to give him a run down of that everyday.  I feel in limbo because I don't know how long these babies are going to stay inside me, I want to go and buy things but I'm too scared too and I'm not allowed out so I can't.  The fact that he still hasn't got a job (didn't get two of them and is waiting for a final interview with one and a phone call on another to say whether or not he has got it) is really worrying me (although we have enough money to last us a year after his pay off).

Anyway we sorted it all out and got some things off our chests etc and made up and finally managed to get to sleep.  

Had a bit more bloody discharge this morning and so far there hasn't been much more.  Its exactly the same as it was after the op and as I have no pains and the babies are still wriggling about there is nothing I can do.  The hospital won't do anything until 24 weeks (which is bloody outrageous but that's the NHS for you) so I just have to sit tight.  One more week to go until the magical 24 though, so not too much longer.  

I've waffled again!  Hope you all have fab weekends xxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Panda - sorry to hear about your traumatic day yesterday. It sounds like DH is worried too and it just came out wrong   Hope everything goes well in the next week and that those twins keep on wriggling loads to keep you reassured. Take care xxx

JayB - oh how annoying losing all your hard work   I hope you managed to recover it from cyber space.

Vix - sending you  a big  . So sorry to hear about your BFN.  will be thinking of you on Tuesday . Take it easy. xxx

Becki - sending you a huge   it sounds like you need it. You are doing a great job in being the only bit of stability for Angel. I hope things get sorted out soon but in the meantime look after yourself as well. xxx

West Side Story - welcome back. So sorry to hear about your BFN and  experiences at HH. I am also interetsed to know who you saw as I dont think thats typical of there. Dont give up your dreams xxxx

Well I went to HH today for my follow up appointment and saw Michael. He talked mainly about my miscarriage as the ICSI was ok and they wouldnt change anything with that. He discussed having a blood test for killer cells, so I think i may arrange that for next week and then start again round Xmas time. Feeling positive as he said i have a better chance now I've been pregnant. 

take care everyone and thanks for all your thoughts.

Love SGxxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning all

thought i'd drop a line whilst i've 2 working hands.  have been keeping up with everyone just not been posting. my goodness have a lot of folk been through the mill.

Jayb, fingers crossed big time for you lass, just think you're nearly through the dreaded 2ww. 

Dannysgirl great that things are moving for you 

Mickeygirl, not long now, lucky you i'm a mighty shade of green thinking about it.

everyone one else warm thoughts are winging there way to you, need to head off so can't be too long.

right hand is hugely improved, no more deadness or pins and needles finger movement fine but wrist still weak seemingly takes around 6 weeks to fully regain strength.  was going to leave left hand operation until after christmas, but the discomfort has been too severe, its waking me every morning around 4am so now booked to have the op on 2nd of december. not looking forward to it nor the frustration of being a one handed bandit for a while afterwards, but needs must etc. still should be fully mobile by christmas. otherwise all well this end.

take care ladies, must go as left fingers are now virtually numb xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Girls  

I've been keeping up with the news, although haven't had time to post this week.

Collymags - Hope all goes well with the op on the 2nd. It must be really difficult for you - I'm sure you'll be glad to have it out the way before Xmas & have a fully functioning 2 handed New Year.

Vix - I'm so so sorry about your BFN & to read that your Nan sadly died. I imagine you both must be feeling v. sad & disappointed. Hope you and DH are coping the best you can right now.  I'm sending you a massive hug through the ether. 

SG - Glad your follow up went well. It all sounded v. promising and that your dreams may come true next year.

Jayb- The time around testing is so hard, but I hope that you are bearing up ok & that you have some wonderful news soon.    

Panda - Sorry to read that you've had such a hard time lately. Being fearful for the babies must be tremendously difficult to cope with. Sounds like both you and DH are under a great deal of pressure & as SG says all that anxiety just poured out in the wrong way. It's good to talk through all those worries & frustrations. Hope things are a bit brighter for you this week.

Mikeygirl - Oh... to be leaving the cold British Isles - I'm not jealous at all. If you haven't left already have a fab hol down under.

Dannysgirl - Hope you are taking it easy during your 2WW. I'm sending you lots of    

Becki - The whole situation must just be awful for you all. Hope all went well at HH the other day & that follies have grown nicely. Looking after yourself is important for a healthy body & mind, but although you have been under stress I don't think your chances of pg are lessened. I can understand it must be almost impossible to feel positive right now, but I'm sure your chances are as good as anyone else's. Hope & dreams are round the corner, I'm sure. Sending you a big hug - sounds like you really need it right now.  

Westside story, Saskia b, Mellymel, peewee, Ella & anyone else I haven't mentioned personally - Hi & hope you are all doing well.

Me...well surprisingly upbeat this week. Follow up at HH with William went really well. There were no problems identified with the recent IVF. For unmedicated FET in Jan. So glad I won't have to be taking meds this time. AF due bang on Xmas day if she arrives at the right time! Have 2 blaso frosties waiting (1xgrade 2, 1x grade 3). We were told that as our grade 2 frostie got to blasto stage we had about 50% chance of pg if it survives the thaw ok. Filled with hope again...Hurrah! Have to have immunological blood tests, so will try & sort that out at GPs this week (hope they'll cough up).

So my plan is to try & live life without obsessing- have fun until Xmas. Friends from Sweden coming to stay this week, which will be lovely. Have various things planned up until Xmas before starting on the baby trail again. Feeling hopeful about our frostie baby.  

Did anyone see Child against all odds - what did you think?

Gaia x


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ya ladies

Well all went well for my brother on friday! 

They have lifted the injunction order and he can see Angel on wednesdays for 2 hours unsupervised which is amazing as her whole fight is that she is scared of my brother and worried about him hurting Angel so we feeling very positive back to court on 11th for more access but we feeling very good about it! 

So the clinic only one follie has grown and its only 11mm so i have had 16 days of injections and only one grew and its not even big enough!!! so back on monday for another scan and then we will see! but doesnt look good! 

Hope everyone well sorry for no personals but only day i got to rest! 

Mikey girl..........thank you so much! the text cheered me up! 

Lindsey... i promise i will phone and text soon! good luck with clomid hun! 

Love always 
Becki xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning all,

Hope everyone is okay  

Have some news on Panda-she was admitted to hospital on Saturday as they thought he waters had broken but she was not in labour...at 23 weeks this was not good for the babes to be born this early..Anyway, she was then transferred Sat eve to a special prem baby care unit and Royal London hospital where they have found that the stitch she had put in at 20 weeks has caused an infection. She has had this removed and now has to hope that the twins can stay in as long as possible, at least for another week or so. She said the care she is receiving there is fantastic which is something..so lovely chums -am sure everyone will be keeping her and the babes in their thoughts and sending lots of love to her with their fingers crossed!!

Becki - sounds like a very positive first step for your brother and Angel so hope this can be built on over the next few weeks..I know things aren't looking great with your follies but I will be hoping and praying that one is all that's needed for you hun. Will be thinking of you today for your scan and keeping everything crossed. Try and rest as much as possible. Big hugs hun xxx

Dannysgirl - are you basted yet? Hope all went well hun xxx

JayB - hang in there - fingers crossed so tight (not sure how I will do my packing  ) xxx

Collymaggs - glad your right hand is slowly improving and that you have booked to get the other one done asap. Hope the op goes well  - will be thinking of you from the other side of the world and sending much pma!! Glad your wee one is doing well too - take care of both of you!! xx

Gaia - sounds like you have a good plan for your ice-babies and you can enjoy the festive season too - fab! Have fun and looks like we will be part tx-cycling together in Jan   xx

SG - glad you had a positive followup with Michael and maybe we could be cycling together next month  It gives me hope too, to think that although I have lost two babies - I have been pregnant twice. Fingers crossed that it will be sucessful next tx for both of us! xx

Vix - will be thinking of you tommorrow. Hope you have managed to sort out another tx with HH xx

Morning to everyone else, Ive missed...

Well, better go now and think about packing for tommorrow...suppose should make a list first as bound to forget important things...I have an aversion to plane food so am making myself a picnic for the 24+hour journey which will probably take most of my hand luggage space   If I don't get time to post before I go, will be thinking of you all so look after yourselves and each other and if I can I will check in from Oz at some point. 

Love to all
Mikeygirl xxxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning All

Mikeygirl - Please send my love to Panda.  She really is in the best place.  I head up our company charity committee and we raise money for the Royal London.  They are fantastic there.  Here's hoping the babies hold on tight for a while longer.  As for you have a great time in Oz.  We're gonna miss ya xxx

Jayb - How long until test day babe ?  not long now I'm sure.  Fingers crossed for you xxxx

Becki - What a time you're going through.  I can't understand how when 2 people have loved each other one of them can be so cruel.  They're so blinded with spite they can't see that only only one getting badly hurt is Angel.  I know your brother will stay strong and if there's any justice he'll get full custody of Angel.  Thinking of you xxxx

Hi To everyone else  

As for me, basting went ahead on Friday afternoon so it's the dreaded 2ww again.  Having a natural IUI I thought I'd get away with it but I have to have 1 cyclogest a day   still hopefully it will all be worth it  

Love to all
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Mikeygirl thanks for posting about Panda, I was going to do it if you hadn't the latest is that the infection levels in her blood have come down so things looking better. Have afantastic time in Oz. Promise to let you know. Can't wait to hear all about oz when you get back.

Collymags pleased hand is getting there, I think you are wise to get the other one done before christmas. Wish you all the best for the 2nd. Good to hear little one is doing well too.

Dannysgirl Really pleased all went well on friday, sending you lots of sticky vibes, my day is wednesday. It has gone pretty quick really.Hoping and praying for you and Danny.

Gaia hi to you lots of luck with your little frosties in january, it will be here before you  know it.

Becki thinking of you today. You are a very strong person and your brother is very lucky to have such a wonderful caring sister. Good luck to your family.

Panda Honey I am thinking of you and your little ones and hoping and praying they snuggle down for a few more weeks.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok.

Just two days to go still hoping and praying, 

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey ladies!

Well lots going on here.....

Mikeygirl- Have a fantastic time in OZ, can't believe you are going tomorrow!! 

Panda- Obviously you may not be able to read this for a while but I wish you all the best and hope those 2 bubs stay put! If anyone else is in contact with Panda please pass on my warmest wishes   

Jayb- Good luck for wednesday! Will be thinking of you and have everything crossed   

Dannysgirl- Best of luck, hope these 2 weeks fly by for you  

Collymags- Nice to hear from you, hope all goes well for the next op, good luck!

Horrible yucky day out there today, staying in front of the TV in the warm and dry, just being jealous of Mikeygirl going off to sunny shores  


Chat soon,

Saskia xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Packing all done now so just popping into see that Dannysgirl got on okay...and you did hun, so glad the basting went well and now hoping you can rest up till test day..will be keeping all   and sending lots of speedy clocks and     for a bfp result.
Much love
Mikeygirl xxxx
PS You are soooo not allowed to complain at only ONE cyclogest a day missus


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Mikeygirl - have a fantastic time in Oz. Really jealous especially as the weather is so horrid here. It would be great to be cycling with you next month. If you contact Panda before you go send her my best wishes and     for the twins, but as others have said she really is now in the best place.

jayb - sending you     not long now.

dannysgirl - glad things went well on friday. keeping my fingers crossed for you too.

becki - glad to hear some positive news about your brothers situation. fingers crossed for the 11th. how did you get on today, hope you also got some more positive news about you too. take care.

Gaia - glad you had a positive follow up as well. sounds good about your frosties. keeping my fingers crossed for you.

well I've arranged my blood test for wednesday after reading up about killer cells over the weekend. Lots of inconclusive advice on it but figured out I'd rather know and be able to do something about it than risk another m/c. not feeling too hot today though as I've caught the dreaded cold 

love SgXXX


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies

Well today went ok lets say! 

Follies are now 14mm so need to go back on wednesday to check still on 150 of fostimon but if anyu more follies getr bigger will have to abandon, so sort of good news! 

mikeygirl...sending big wishes for your trip and have a safe journey! Lucky moo!!!

Everyone else good luck woth everything,and sending best wishesxxxxxxxxx

becki xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just wanted to tell Mikeygirl that I hope you have the best time ever in OZ you lucky girl.  Enjoy every minute you deserve it!!

Also, wanted to send my love to Panda and the twins.  I am keeping her in my prayers and hoping that the little ones stay put for as long as possible.  Poor girl she's been through so much   Hoping and praying it will all be worth it in the end.

Much love to everyone else!!

Angiexxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

girls

hope you are all well - I am feeling much better now I'm past a really bad AF and looking forward to our follow-up meeting on Friday so that we know exactly what we will be doing next.

*Mikeygirl *- have a fantastic time in Oz hon, hope your holiday is everything you want it to be! 

*dannysgirl* - so glad your basting went well - hope the  doesn't drive you too  looking forward to seeing you soon 

*jayb* - have got everything crossed for your testing that you will get a lovely  good luck hon! 

*panda *- don't know when you will get to read this but so sorry to read you are in hospital  - you are definitely in the right place and I am praying your babies will stay snuggled in for a few more weeks yet - thinking of you   

*becki* - sorry your family is having such a heavy time at the moment - and all on top of your treatment - please take care of yourself  and really hope you get some lovely eggs after having all those stimms!  

*sg* - really good to see you back - hopefully we will be cycling together after Christmas - here's to lots of  s in the New Year 

*collymags *- good luck with your 2nd hand op - hope it is fully mobile again before you have your manic xmas! 

*Gaia* - glad your follow up went well - hopefully we will be cycling together after Christmas - here's to lots of  s in the New Year 

*peewee *- good luck with your IUI in December - hope you get a wonderful  Christmas present!  

*Victoria *- so sorry your IUI didn't work and to read that your Nan died - what a sad week for you  really hope your next tx works for you and your DH xxx lots of 

*westsidestory* - so sorry your follow-up didn't go well  - I would also be interested to hear who it was you saw - good luck with your hysteroscopy and moving forward  

*rosep* - hope you are feeling well with no more spotting and that you are enjoying your pregnancy 

*ella12* - thanks for letting us see your photo of your little man - what a sweetheart he is - so pleased for you 

Hi to pancake, lins, repton, sakia, angel, mellymel, mummywannab and anyone I have missed - take care xxxxxx

Steph xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Becki pleased it was better for you yesterday, lots of growing vibes to your follies.

Steph great to hear fom you, really hope your dream comes true in the new year.

Vix thinking of you today.

Dannysgirl hope you are ok honey and not going too mad.

Saskia hi to you

Sg hope you are feeling better, lots of vitamin c.

Well one day to go  still hoping and praying.

Lots of love and hope 
Jaybxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Just had a text from Panda, feeling very emotional  but here is her latest news.

Panda gave birth to a girl Poppy Elizabeth at 9.38pm and a little boy Alexander William at 9.50. Unfortunately Poppy passed away at 4am as she was too tiny and too poorly to survive. Alex is hanging on so every hour is a bonus. 
Panda said that Pops weighed 500gms and Alex weighs 550gms.

I have told Panda that everyone sends there love. 

Life seems so cruel to take such a perfect little angel and I am so sorry that I have had to break such news.

Am going to have to go now been a really difficult morning feeling so much heartache for Panda and her DH.

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

jayb

Oh poor Panda how awful.  Please pass on my love and thoughts to her and her DH.  Let's hope that Alexander is a little fighter.  I know from working with the NICU at the Royal London through our charity fund raising that he is in the best hands possible.

dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

i dont no what to say! 

Im so sorry panda my thoughts are with you at this time! 

Love becki xxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

jayb,

am so very sad to read your message about Panda and her loss,   she and her DH are in my prayers and am rooting for litle Alexander to hang in there      

Please send my love xxxx

Steph


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Can't believe what I have just read, so very very sad.

Sending lots of love and keeping Panda and her family in my prayers tonight. Don't know what to say really, just feel utterly shocked and bewildered, life is so unjust.

Saskia xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I've just read Jayb's post and am so very sorry to hear about Pandas loss 

Hoping and praying that Alexander is a little fighter  

Thinking of her and DH at this difficult time...

 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

That's such sad news  - my thoughts are with Panda and DH and of course with little Alex who will need all our prayers to make him strong.   

Lou
X


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

panda-   so sorry to hear your news    come on Alexander keep on fighting


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh Panda,  I am so very sad to hear this news.     I can't begin to know what you are going through, but just know that my thoughts and prayers are 100% with you and your family and your precious baby Alexander and your precious angel baby Poppy.  I pray that Poppy is watching over her brother, Alexander and will keep him safe and make him strong. 
And you stay strong too for your little boy.  

Please, please make him a fighter!!!

All my love with you Panda,

Angiexxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

jayb,

Just read your post re Panda   I'm so sorry, words are never enough at a time like this. Please tell her she, her DH and Alexander are in my thoughts. Hoping Alexander is a real fighter and gets stronger each day    
Life is so cruel at times  

love SGxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Such sad sad news that no-one should ever have to go through 

Panda - My thoughts are with all of you 

Looby xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Panda

All thoughts with you at this time, so sorry for you sad loss of beautiful Poppy, please may Alexander remain strong.

With love & thoughts
Amanda xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

You are all in my thoughts.

RIP Poppy Elizabeth

Alexander, loads of strength being sent to you.

Please keep fighting Alexander, we all praying for you.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Panda i'm thinking of you all at this very sad time,

praying little Alexander keeps on fighting

love pam


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh Panda, I am so very very sorry, I can't think of any words to say.

RIP little Angel Poppy    such a tragic loss

Sending lots of postiive thoughts and energy to Alexander and praying he keeps on fighting

Love and hugs, my heart goes out to you and your family

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

my thoughts are with Panda and her dh for Poppy and hope Alex fights on.

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Panda

I am so upset for you. I am praying for little Alex.

You are in my thoughts xxx

Nicky xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Panda and DH .. you are in my thoughts. I hope your little angel, Poppy, is at peace - watching over her brother and giving him the strength he needs.
Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Panda - My heart goes out to you and DH.  My prayers are with you and baby Alex.

All my love
Ella
xx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Panda.  Just to echo everyone else but of course words are not enough.  I'm so sorry to hear your devastating news.  I will say a little prayer for both of them this evening.  xxx


----------



## West Side Story (Mar 23, 2005)

Panda

No words can make any of this better, so just to say my thoughts are with you all at this difficult time.  My husband was a very prem baby, and is now a very strapping 35 year old.  Alexander - stay strong.

WSS XXXXXXXXX


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

morning all,
sorry for delay in not posting not had access to p.c.
Jayb's message stopped me in my tracks,  how very very sad for Panda and DH. its so cruel, we fight to get a bfp the trials and tribulations don't stop there. my thoughts are with your family Panda may your wee son pull through all of this. god bless and look after you all.

Jayb it must be difficult for you, but my thoughts are certainly with you too, on this dreaded testing day, particularly having such sadness around   

xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

I just wanted to wish Jayb good luck for today!!  I'm thinking about you and hoping you get your BFP!!!

Didn't sleep very well last night, thinking of Panda and her DH and what they must be going through.    Hoping Alexander is still fighting.   

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hope this is OK given the recent news but I too wanted to let JayB know I'm thinking of her today.  xx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Jayb - thinking of you today    

love SGxxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

jayb

Thinking of you today honey.  

Love
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

JayB  - just popped on to see if you have any news on your test date - thinking of you     xxx

Nicky xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Morning Girls

Just read all your lovely messages to panda.

Last text i received from her yesterday stated this Alex is responding well to treatment and is on the minimum oxygen respirations. Obviously nowhere out of the woods yet but every hour is a bonus. He has hid dads hands and feet and did his first wee all over angie his carer. That's my boy!

As for me tested this morning - negative - no af phoned and spoke to Sarah unless af appears got to test again on Friday. Still hoping and praying.

Will let Panda know of the overwhelming support you have once again shown and will keep you updated.

Daycj fantastic pictures of phoebe, such a cute hat.

Lots of love and hope 
Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi jayb

sorry to hear of your BFN.  fingers crossed it is too early to tell.   

Great news re-Panda let's hope Alexander continues to improve

loads of love
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## Tanner (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello,

I am sorry to have to post bad news but I lost my baby on Sunday.  I have only three days to go before my first scan.  We scanned on Monday and there was nothing there.  It feels like i am in the depths of hell right now.  I don't understand when the powers that be let me get pregnant twice and then take then away again.  It is so hard.  We straight away said we will try again in February and think not more about that attempt and just get over this loss.  If that is at all possible.  I feel so guilty at the moment getting all these prescious lifes started and then losing them I feel selfish and perhaps I shouldn't keep doing this.  But dh's faxe and disappointment, I feel guilty I cannot give him the one thing he has wanted.  sorry again for a sad post but thought I should let the people that may remember me know.

Thanks

Tanner.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Tanner i am so sorry honey to read your news. This life is so cruel sometimes. Very brave of you but important to have a plan, wish you and your dh all the best for next year.

Girls I am so sorry but I have my news from Panda, it breaks my heart to have to write this. her text to me today reads
Unfortunately this morning I let Alex go to be with his sister, he had had a brain and lung haemorragh and was in a lot of pain.He died in my arms and is at peace now. Please let people know for me and I will check on line in a few days time.

Panda has been so brave throughout all of this at what must of been one of the hardest times of her life and one that nobody should have to go through. To lose one baby is tragic but to lose both of her precious perfect little angels, words fail me. Thinking of you and DH panda. RIP little Poppy and Alex 

Lots of love and please lets have some good news soon.
Jaybxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Panda

I am so sorry, I don't know what to say, my heart is breaking for you darling

Sending you all my love

Lindsey and Mark
xxxx


----------



## cananna (Oct 4, 2006)

Dear Panda

I haven't been on-line for ages, I just came on to check quickly today to read the dreadful news. There are no appropriate words to convey anything that might comfort you and your DH. Please just know that everyone on this thread cares very deeply for you, your DH and your two precious angels. We are all so saddened. We all love you.

Dear Tanner

I wish that there was something appropriate that I could say to you and Panda that would comfort you or put right what has happened. There isn't anything, so we can all just send you our love and very best wishes.

with love to you both, Anna xxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Panda - my thoughts and prayers are with you and dh, and your two precious angels.  

Ella


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Panda, cannot even begin to write how i am feeling for you at this time, just want you to know that you and DH are in my prayers X

Tanner, i am so sorry, praying for you too X

Repton


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Panda - My thoughts are with you, life is just so cruel. 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Panda

So sorry for your loss darling.  I'm thinking of you

lots of love
dannygirl xxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Panda - Words fail me at this time but just wanted to let you know how very sorry I am. Thinking of you, your DH  and 2 beautiful little angels and sending you lots of   

Tanner - Also really sorry to hear about your loss. I know that there is nothing I can say to take away your pain at such a difficult time. look after yourself  

Jayb - sorry to hear about your BFN. fingers crossed that it was too early to tell  


lots of love to you all

SGxxxxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Oh my goodness I cannot believe what I am reading.  What on earth is happening in this world?  

Firstly, Panda.  As I said before there are no appropriate words I can use.  The only blessing I can see in this is that Poppy and Alex are now together as they were when they were in your tummy and they can now watch over each other.  I hope something brings you some peace.

Tanner - terribly sad news from you too.  Sometimes I struggle to see any sense in this world and if there is a God then why the hell does he allow things like this to happen.

JayB.  So so sorry to hear of your BFN but hoping that it may still be good news for you yet.  You've been incredibly brave too as getting a BFN is awful without having to be brave and convey to us all what has been happening for Panda and her DH.  

Let's hope some good news is on it's way for the Holly House girls.  You sure as hell deserve it.  

Caroline.  


xxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Panda darling, I am just dying inside for you and your dh.  I know I can't comfort you at this moment, but perhaps the thought of little baby Alex going to join his sister Poppy and watch over you can.  

Please accept my most heartfelt sympathy.   

Tanner honey I remember you and am just gutted for you.  This life is so cruel and deals us such miserable hands at times.  Take care of yourself and dh and we are here for you whenever you need us.

Jayb I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Perhaps it's just too early to test.  Fingers crossed that Friday brings a BFP for you.

My love to everyone else.

Angie xxx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

This may echo what everyone else has posted

Panda- Cannot believe what I have read today, so very very sorry for you, I am really lost for words but wanted to let you know you are in my thoughts  

Jayb- Thankyou for passing on the news it must have been a difficult job especially for you today, so sorry to hear of your bfn, will keep everything crossed for friday, hoping and praying for you.  

Tanner- Sorry to hear of your loss also, sending you and dh my warmest wishes  

Saskia xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

What a very sad day for everybody on this thread  (and many other members on the site who have also dropped in)

*Jayb -* sorry to read you got a BFN, have everything crossed that it was too early and that it will be a different story on Friday   

*Tanner -* really, really sorry to read your news - can't begin to imagine how you are feeling - sending big  to both you and your DH - take care hon xxxx

*Panda -* I really can't find words to tell you how sorry I feel for you and your DH - you have my very deepest sympathy and you are both in my prayers - big  so, so sorry darling 

Lots of love to all

Steph xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

i have no words of comfort that will take your pain away panda & DH

I am so sorry, and please believe me that you r in my and DF thoughts and prayers! i am senind you all the hugs and love i have! please look after yourself and DH. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Tanner i am so sorry too... my words above go to you too! xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Jayb... sorry for your negative today, but still keeping fingers crossed for you.

Sorry if this upsets anyone it is not intentional, i am being basted on friday as my follies have grown. 
Just wanted to keep everyone updated.xxxxxxxx

love for you all especially panda and tanner! 

becki xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## West Side Story (Mar 23, 2005)

Panda and your DH - I'm so, so sorry. Be as strong as you can for each other at this terrible time.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your little ones.  My deepest sympathy for you both.

I was very sorry to read about Tanners loss also.

xxxx


----------



## Dawniem42 (Apr 9, 2006)

Panda & DH   

Dawn xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Dearest friends,
I know I said I wasn't going to be checking the board all the time whilst I am here in Oz but knowing Panda's terrible news over text this last few days, I just feel I need to join with you all in expressing my deepest sympathy at such a sad time. 
To have her saying today she will let us know of the funeral arrangements just broke my heart    ..Like you all, words can never be enough and I feel so sad and angry at the injustice of it all. All of us here have been so priviledged to have shared with her a small part of her motherhood journey. Someone said that at least Poppy and Alexander will be togther now and that is the one thing I am holding onto for her.
So, if you do read this Panda, please know that you, Peter, Poppy and Alexander are in all of our thoughts and prayers and that we are here for you whenever you need us..Much love to a very special mum and a very dear friend xxxxx

Tanner - Im also very sorry to read of the loss of your precious baby. I hope that you and your dh can be gentle with each other and you too can grieve as you need to xxx

JayB - Hoping that you have tested too early but am sending you big hugs for Friday - talk soon lovely chum xxx

Feel better now I have 'chatted' with you all -sad woman that I am but you are all such a big part of my life and I am so grateful that you are xxxx

Lots of love 
Mikeygirl xxxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

morning all,

what sadness surrounds us eh!

Panda,  i can't even begin to express my sympathy for the hell you are in, we've only met the once but the sadness your news brings is horrendous. i just hope yourself and Peter find the strength to support each other through this difficult time. there is heaps of love, warm wishes and prayers being sent to you from FF heres hoping they give you some sort of support.    

Tanner, my heart goes out to you too lass, what can anyone say eh! to go through so many hoops to get a pg  and then to go on to lose it, when your mind heart and soul is beginning to believe the dream is coming through, just doesn't bear thinking about.  i'm sure i'm not the only one shredding tears for those of you going through hell at the moment. 

Jayb, ah lass you've had a lot of your plate, i was always horrendous on the day and for a few days after a BFN couldn't hardly think straight let alone do anything.  so for you to carry Panda's news to us, when you are going through your own personal hell is very couragous. i really feel for you sadness and hope as HH says friday may bring different news. look after yourself  there are heaps of us here rooting for you lass, you'll be in our thoughts and prayers for tomorrow. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Words fail me in expressing how deeply sorry I am to read of the losses and pain of our friends.  

Panda, my hearts bleeds for you & Peter. I can't even begin to conceive the emotional agony you both must be in. I only hope that there is some comfort in thinking of Poppy & Alex together with the angels. You are in our hearts & minds.  

Tanner - I'm so so sorry to read of your loss hun. Again words are insufficient. It's just heartbreaking and I'm thinking of you at this extremely difficult time. 

Jayb - You've been tremendously courageous in conveying such painful news about Panda, whilst experiencing your own agony. I'm so sorry for your BFN. Take care of yourself. We are all thinking of you.   for next time.

To everyone else - It's truly an honour and privilege to share the wonderful highs and terrible lows that life throws at us. I cherish the support available here and am thinking of you all. Take care

Gaia x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Morning Girls

Mikeygirl knew you wouldn't be able to keep away 

Becki all the best for friday, really hope you get success.

Well still hoping and praying.

Thanks for all your words of support.

Lots of love and hope 
Jaybxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Becki - good luck for tomorrow    
love SGxxxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Wishing you lots of     for tomorrow Becki.
Gaia x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

To all of my FF

Peter and I are absolutely blown away by all your words of kindness and well wishes.  I have said this before but I find it amazing that people that we have never met or only met once can find such lovely heartfelt words for us at this sad, sad time.  

We cannot believe that this has happened to us and keep thinking we will wake up and it will all be a bad dream but unfortunately it isn't and we have to deal with it.  Poppy and Alex were only with us for a short time but we can't tell you how much that time meant to us and how much we are hurting now.  

Yesterday was a very very dark day but today was a bit brighter as we have fantastic family and friends around us and we managed to register their births and deaths and start making the funeral arrangements.

The service will be at 11am on Thursday 7 December at All Saints (Old Church), Old Church Road, Chingford and the interment will take place across the road in Chingford cemetary and then after at the Ridgeway Hotel.  We have decided that we don't want any flowers apart from ours as we would like to donate money to the Elizabeth Ward (Neonatal unit) at the Royal London Hospital.  We are thinking of having a fundraising party in the New Year.

Obviously we don't know many of you very well but we would welcome any of you come along and celebrate our babies short lives.

We think that both Poppy and Alex died of chronoamnionitis (infection of the membranes) but won't know for definite until my swab results come back and we are going to do some serious investigating as to whether the stitch caused the infection (I am 99% sure it did).

One thing is for sure - we know that we can produce beautiful perfect babies and at the moment I can't even think about trying again but I know that the drive to have a baby is so strong that we will try again in the future.

I obviously may not be around on here for a while but we know that you all care and are very very grateful.

Much Love

Amanda and Peter xx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Panda, just want you to know that you, your DH and your angels are in my thoughts and prayers.  Want to send you a big hug 

Jayb - good luck with your test tomorrow, my thoughts are with you X


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

G'day darlins,

I was thinking very early this morning (awake from about 4am as my body clock has not quite adjusted yet to Aussie time!) about Panda and how helpless it feels to see someone you know and care about go through what her and Peter are going through right now and I was thinking that maybe one way to feel a _little_ less helpless is to maybe raise a little bit of money which can go towards helping to support other families at such a devastating time. So I thought, especially with Christmas coming up, that I would not get that extra bottle of wine or that extra box of chocs or just some of all the extra 'things' that I always do get (and never actually need!) over the festive season and give those few pounds instead to either Tommys charity which supports parents of and does research into premature babies or the ward where Poppy and Alexandra were born and cared for. Panda has said that she wants to try and raise some money for the ward so that seems most appropriate.

So I was wondering whether anyone else fancied doing the same I'm not talking about huge amounts of money here (although am sure if offered those would not be declined!), there are so many of us in our group that small donations would really mount up..

Rather than bombard Panda with individual amounts to send on to the ward, I would be happy to co-ordinate this...

So if anyone does feel like they would wish to give a little something (think of the hangover or waistline saved!) then if you PM me, I will give you my home address to send a cheque/cash. I will then add it all up and send one cheque either direct to the ward or to Panda to send on whichever she would prefer.
I think this would be one way we could help and provide a fitting memorial for Poppy and Alexander.
I hope that no-one is offended by my suggestion, it is made with the most genuine of motives.

Panda - I can only imagine that this time in your life can only be faced one day at a time sweetheart. I will PM you but wanted to say that a fundraising party when you are up to facing this is a fantastic idea. I can think of many girls here who would want to come and if you need any help with this you only have to ask. You are very much in my thoughts and the candle is still burning...xxxx

Jayb/becki -   for today xxx

Love to all from sunny oz where it is now officially the weekend (i.e. work finished till Monday!)
Mikeygirl xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Panda Honey you are so Brave and my thoughts are constantly with you and Peter. If I can i would like to be there on the 7th December, even though I never met them, corresponding with  you so much over those few days mean't such a lot.

Mikeygirl I think that would be a lovely idea and will send you a cheque soon. Pleased you can have a rest now enjoy.

Becki wishing you so much luck honey be thing of you and DF.

Well so confused another negative this morning Mike and I were both expecting it and I feel surprisi Girls I amazingly ok. really do not know what is going on as I feel how i think i would feel if 
I were pregnant, very nauseaus, boobs have grown and look different, I constantly need a wee. yesterday after lunch had to stop myself from bringing it all up again. If this is completely BFN then it is so cruel. So I am going to phone HH today and see if I can get a blood test or scan. But how can i be pregnant if the pee stick says negative  Still no AF and do not feel like it is around the corner Help!!!!!
Stll hoping and praying but I think my body is playing tricks 

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Dear all,
I do hope you don't mind me popping in here.I have been popping in & following your stories.You are all such a positive supportive bunch.Just wanted you all to know you are being thought of at this difficult time. 
Words cannot express what I want to say just a very big huge sorry to hear of Panda's sad news about Poppy & Alexandra-thinking of you Peter & your little angels.

Also so sorry to hear Tanner's sad news.

Thinking of you all.  
love Libra .xxxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi 

Mikeygirl - What a lovely idea. Have sent you a PM.

Panda - Wont be there on the 7th but you will be in my thoughts  

jayb - sorry to hear about your BFN although your symptoms are suggesting that there is still a chance. I'd talk to HH they should be able to help. good luck 

love SGxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Morning

Well it is definately a   for us couldn't stand not knowing for sure so went to holly house and had a blood test and it was confirmed. Feel very disappointed but deep down even with the symptoms I knew. AF arrived this morning . DP has been fantastic and it was great that last night we could be intimate again. Every cycle seems to bring us closer together and neither of us are ready to give up yet.
Booked my follow up appointment not till the 17th january. Mike and I have discussed it and I wan't to detox my body of all those drugs having done tx twice this year and been through major surgery. So we are going to wait and start again in May.  

Becki I really hope it went well for you yesterday, sending you lots of positive vibes.

Dannysgirl thanks for your pm, hope you are doing ok.

Lots of love to everyone else.

Panda Mary nurse from Holly house knew about Poppy and Alex and she asked to be remembered to you.

Jaybxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Girls

I'm so sorry about your BFN Jayb. It's a very sad and disappointing time for you. Detoxing before trying again sounds like a good idea. Sometimes it's important to have a break to take care of yourself physically & emotionally. Sending you a hug through the ether -  

Panda, although I'm unable to be there on the 7th. You and Peter and in my thoughts and heart. 

Mikeygirl - Hope you are having a smashing time. Your idea is lovely & heartfelt. I'll be sending you a pm. 

Thinking of you Becki - hope you are doing ok hun  

Gaia x


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Jayb - sorry to hear about your BFN. Sounds like a good idea to have a break and to think about yourself for a while. take care  

becki - hope you are doing well   

love SGxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Panda - thinking of you and Peter loads hon - sending you big  

Becki - how did you get on? really hope it went well yesterday      

Jayb - really sorry it turned out to be negative - sending you and your DH lots of  and really hope it works for you next time - take care   

Dh and I went to HH yesterday for our follow-up appt - we saw William, and he was his usual lovely self. He has such a knack of seeing the positives - and telling you off if you say anything remotely negative! - not sure if this is the best thing as maybe is not always realistic - very different from Michael who tells it like it is - but sometimes you really do need to walk out of there feeling all positive again and he definitely managed that.

He suggested I have immune/clotting blood tests - he went through the 3 main factors he thinks matter with a repeated negative result - womb condition, embryo quality and implantation - as my womb lining has always been perfect and embryos top grade he said implantation issues must be looked into and to do that we need to do the blood tests. I am going to see my GP next week as our HIV/Hep tests will expire next month so we need to do them again if we want to try again in New Year - will  see if we can also wangle the extra tests on the NHS - wish me luck!

Lots of love,

Steph xxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Sorry this is just a short note.

Jayb - Im so sorry to hear of your negative, was really praying for you.  Take time out to detox and strengthen yoruself for May.  xx  

Steph - Good luck with all your blood tests and investigations.  

Lots of love
E


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Panda, we've exchanged messages a couple of times in the past and you have truly been an inspiration with your positive outlook.  I had to write to tell you that I've followed your journey from the beginning and was devastated to read your news.  DH and I have you two in our thoughts and prayers. Your babies are now angels who will be looking down on you. Take care of yourself and remember you have a lot of support here.
Claudia


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

jayb

Just a quick not to say I'm sorry for your BFN.  Detox sounds like a great idea      Having a break and you and DH spending quality time together will strengthen you both for another try ^hug^

lots of love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Afternoon gals (well it is here anyway )

We are now in Hobart for the Conference dh is doing, having had a really great time in Sydney. Am not feeling 100% at the mo tho as got very burnt on my ankles, feet, hands to my elbows and shoulders (v attractive, not ) from sunning meself on Bondi Beach on sunday...have got a summer cold and today have had very dodgy tum from some seafood I ate last night  but I know I can't complain too much cos I am in Oz 

*Jayb*-have pm'd you hun but wanted to add my 's too...glad you and M are only going to allow this to strengthen you and that you can be there for each other right now. Good idea to get the followup so you know where you are and then you can choose when you start again (am really pleased you are considering doing it again )..Detoxing is a really good idea and I can let you have some of the info I got from Zita West when I did her detox if you like ..talk soon xxx

*Dannysgirl* - when do you test? I'm thinking you must be on the final week now? Lots of crossed bits and    coming to you mate...can you tell me who has gone from SCD now - think it's probably Claire King but  xxx

*Stephjoy* - best of luck for getting the immune testing from your GP - mine wouldn't pay up so we had to get them done via HH  I know what you mean about William giving you a boost and sometimes feeling that he can be too positive - think that's why it was a blow when he told me that there wqas nothing more HH could realistically do for us on their own..anyway, hopefully we will be cycling together as am still waiting for my Nov AF to show which hasn't happened yet so likely going to be Jan before we start meds and Feb before we go to Spain for ET now  Take care hun and enjoy these few weeks off the rollercoaster xxx

*Becki* - thinking of you...what's happening hun?? 

*And finally....*

Just wanted to say thanks to all you gals who have pm'd me re: donating some money to the Elizabeth Ward (neonatal unit) where Panda was cared for.

In case any of you missed it, I am co-ordinating a fundraiser for anyone who would like to give a little something to help support the ward as a tribute to her precious Poppy and Alexanders short little lives...We aren't talking big bucks here (although they would be most welcome!) but especially with Christmas coming up where most of us will buy extra stuff we won't eat or drink etc, we just thought thought that if any of you ladies could spare a few pounds then it will all add up.

Also, one of our gang it seems is able to get her company to match whatever we can raise, which is really fantastic news and means that every little helps..

So, if you think this is something you would like to do, then just PM me and I will send you my contact details for you to send a cheque. I will then send one cheque with a letter.

Well better go now as tummy still loose (tmi, I know!!) but much love to all my lovely chums whatever you are up to at the moment..

Mikeygirl xxxxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Mikeygirl

Yes Claire King left SCD on Saturday.  If you go to the BBC web site you can watch all the dances !!

You're right I am i my final week.  AF is due tomorrow but Daniel told me test day is Friday so I guess we'll wait until then.  I'm getting AF type pains but no sign of her yet although in previous TX the cyclogest has stopped it coming so not reading anything into it.  Same ol' story just have to wait and see !

Love to all
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi my lovely supporting FF's.

I've just read Mikeygirl's post and am just so amazed at all your help and the fact that someone has got their company to match what you raise. Its astounding.

And you *Mikeygirl* are one of the most, kind, considerate and caring people I have ever met. You are on holiday in Sunny Oz and you are still finding time to help us. I take my hat off to you darling.

As for us we are getting a bit stronger every day. Yesterday was the first day I didn't howl, I had a few silent tears but felt mostly numb especially at 9.38pm and 9.50pm which was exactly a week since this nightmare started. Today Peter is leaving me on my own for an hour while he pops out, sounds so silly but its a huge significant step for me as I couldn't have done it two days ago. I am scared of getting bored and having nothing to do. Last week we were busy all day every day with arrangements etc but now its tapering off and I can't stand the thought of sitting indoors with nothing to do. So I am going to drive my car for the first time in 5 weeks and pop to Sainsburys on my own and buy myself a nice expensive bottle of wine! We are then meeting some work friends of Peter's for lunch and then going to an auction in Dunmow, so that's today filled out.

We have decided that we ARE going to try again, we have one frostie which we will try in March time all being well with my cervix etc and if that doesn't work we WILL have another go at ICSI. We know that we can make perfect little babies, but we need to find out whether I can hold them in to term. So you haven't got rid of me yet!!

*Jayb* - I am really sorry to hear that you got a BFN and want to thank you again for all the support you gave me even when going through an upsetting time yourself. Detox is a fantastic idea. I am going to do the same after Christmas. You never know we might be cycling together in the future.

*Dannysgirl* - Good luck for Friday, will be thinking of you.

A xxx


----------



## rosep (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello

I have not been on line for a while and I can't believe whats happened!!
Panda I don't have any words for you I am afraid,  just so sorry.

I can't imagine what you must both be feeling.

Paula
xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Panda great to hear from you, you guys are both so brave and I am so pleased  you feel able to try again. We will try again in May need some time off as I have been through 3 tx in a year and major surgery.(Need a break) I am not going to be able to attend on the 7th but my thoughts will be with you and Peter and I will be sending a donation to Mikeygirl. Will you go back to work?

Rosep Hi hope you are well.

Dannysgirl all the best for friday

Mikeygirl - You are great my little lobster friend . Thanks for the im. Hope the conference went well.

Hi to everyone else, Becki how you doing?

Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi

Panda - I'm glad you are getting stronger.  Sounds like you have an action packed day ahead.  I'm thinking of you babe xxx

jayb - How are you doing honey ?

Mikeygirl - I have some info on donating to NICU at the Royal London.  I'll PM you

Love to all
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi

Panda - Just keep taking it one day at a time. You and Peter are so brave , glad to hear you are trying to get yourselves out and about again. I know it must be so painful but I'm sure that will help you. Really glad you are going to try again. I know we've never met but you are in my thoughts. xxxxxx

Dannysgirl - good luck for friday. sending you      positive vibes.

Mikeygirl - keep enjoying Oz. Hope you're feeling better now.

take care everyone

love SGxxxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Evening Ladies

Wow I've never known it to be so quiet on here !

I'm off work today and for the rest of the week and I've spent the whole day walking around Lakeside xmas shopping !  It was worth it though coz a couple more bits to get tomorrow and I'm all done !  phew what a relief I hate leaving it until the last minute.

Feeling OK although a little tired after shopping just looking forward to getting this 2WW out of the way whatever the result.  All this waiting and no knowing is the pitts!  Also bought a clear blue pee stick today all ready for Friday morning.  I'll post as soon as I know anything.

Love to all
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Dannysgirl have everything crossed for you for tomorrow, really hope it is a BFP.

Mikeygirl - Hope you are ok honey, no more red bits or dodgy tummy.

At work so no time for more personals.

Loads of love to all, Becki hope you are ok!!

Jaybxx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Morning ladies, going into work late today so thought i would catch up with a few people on here.

Jayb, i am so sorry for you and DH.  Feel really glad that this trying journey that we have to take is bringing you and DH closer and not apart as can so often happen.  My thoughts are with you X

Dannysgirl, just wanted to wish you luck for tommorrows test, would be wonderful to hear good news X

Panda, your strength amazes and humbles me, thinking of you X

Myself, i am now 9 weeks today and as am worried as the day that i found out i was pregnant!  Had scan at 7 weeks and saw the heartbeat, next scan is at 10 weeks.  Feel incredibly tired but no sickness as yet, almost wish i had more symptons.

Hope everyone else is OK, love Repton X


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Sorry have been elusive lately but not been in the best of shapes!

Had IUI on friday, after my follies eventually grew 2 17/18mm all went well got home and relaxed over the weekend was getting some pain in tummy! and on monday was in major pain so had scna at HH and i have OHSS, which is horrible the pain is excruciating! 
so been on bed rest since monday none of my clothes fit asmy tummy is so swollen.
So i am testing next fri. trying not to think about it at the moment as i only just got through this week, my computer is down at home so will try and get on the net as soon as i can! 

Sending my love to everyone especially panda and DH my heart goes out to you both! 

Mikeygirl...... please let me no how i can help with donating! 

LOve to all! 

Becki xxxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Evening girls

Dannysgirl - Wishing you lots of success and that tomorrow brings you a lot of joy. Thinking of you.  

Becki - Hope you begin to feel a bit better soon. You've had a rough time hun and deserve some wonderful news next week. Everything crossed for that BFP.  

Repton - It's wonderful news to hear of you pg. Hope all goes well with your scan next week and that it helps puts your mind at ease.

Jayb - Hope you are doing ok. I can understand that this can't be an easy time for you.

Panda - I'm so glad that you are feeling a little stronger day by day and that you both feel able to try again in the future. I think of you often and you'll be in my thoughts tomorrow.

Stephjoy - How did it go with the tests? I hope you managed to get them via your GP.

A big Hello to everyone else.

Well we're good at the moment. I haven't had a natural AF yet since IVF but am assured that it can often be late. 1 week late and wow am I dizzy at the moment. I've never looked forward to my AF so much in my life. The sooner it comes the sooner I'll be able to get on with FET in Jan. Otherwise it's a busy time before Xmas. In a way I'm glad I can have a drink right now. Although I feel a little guilty that I could do more to help my body, I would just be miserable not being able to join in the festivities. My grand plan is to detox after Xmas.  

Gaia x


----------



## Mellymel (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello all, 

I have not been around for a while and was shocked to see your sad news Panda...my problems seem trivial having read what you have been through. I can only reiterate everyone else's thoughts and sentiments and say how sorry I am that life can be so cruel...

JayB, so sorry to hear about your BFN...

Becki, hope that you feel better soon...

Dannysgirl, good luck for tomorrow, have everything crossed for you...

Mikeygirl, hope that your sunburn has settled down so that you can get back out there in the glorious rays...not at all jealous!!!! I was in Oz over New Year last year, visiting my best friend and God-daughter - I so wish I could be there again this year!

Gaia, how weird is it that one minute we are wishing our AF to stay away and the next we are wishing it to arrive?!  I have her to stay at the moment and I am already wishing my Dec one to come so that I can phone HH to book in to start my next IVF in Jan!!!  I agree with the drinking thing...I am really looking forward to relaxing over Xmas with the odd few glasses of wine!!!

Vix, I hope that your Nan's funeral went as well as could be expected last week and that you got to spend some quality time with your sister...

Repton, glad that you are doing ok...

Well, I had nasty horrible unfair exams last week and what made them even worse was that I was quite poorly!  I couldn't take any medication as there was that minuscule chance/hope that I could be pregnant after my IUI!  The evil witch turned up on the day of my second exam though!!!  

My SIL to be had her 12 week scan last week also and it turns out that there is a 1 in 90 chance that the baby has Down's or another congenital abnormality.  She had a CVS test on Weds and will find out the results late tomorrow.  I am praying that it is good news as we have her hen do on Sat night!

So, that is all from me at the moment....

Hello to everyone else out there....

LoL


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

G'day lovely chums...

Just popped on to say I'm thinking of you Dannysgirl with all me bits crossed here and sending lots of       to you, whilst you are sleeping over there...I hope that when you wake up you will be greeted by a clear blue line (or a 'pregnant' if you use digital like me!)...

But whilst I am here..

Mellymel - lovely to hear from you - was wondering how the exams had gone - you are so amazing to have done them as well as treatment so well done and I hope the results justly reward your efforts..lets hope AF arrives so you can start tx in January as maybe we will be cycling together (although I'll be doing most of mine in Spain  ). I also hope that your SIL has positive news on her blood tests..take care and enjoy your rest over Christmas as you so deserve it xxx

Becki - have pm'd you hun xx

Repton - really lovely to hear that all progressing well with you and little 'un (not sure the worry will ever end completely)...let us know how your scan goes next week xx 

Stephjoy-how did it go with the doc - will they cough up   xxx

Jayb - helllloooo, burnt bits are now peeled bits and summer cold is now full blown chest infection so feeling pretty pants actually but my tum is now back to normal    Hope you okay xxx

Still no sign of AF   so think me and Gaia need some AF-dances ladies please!!!

M's conference finishes this afternoon and we have hired a car so will be doing some exploring round and about later..I don't just want to stay in bed with a bottle of benalyn, honest   

Love to all
Have a good day and it's nearly the weekend!!
Mikeygirl xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just a quick note to say good luck Dannysgirl for testing in the morning - have everything crossed for you        

Becki - good to hear from you we were getting a little worried - hope your OHSS symptoms clear up v soon and that you get a   at the end of your       

Gaia - hope AF arrives soon  

Panda and jayb - thinking of you lots    

Mellymel - good to see you back - it looks like there may be a few of us cycling together straight after Xmas - lets hope we have a bright New Year ahead of us  

Repton - glad all is well with you - hope scan goes well next week  

Mikeygirl - sorry to hear you are feeling so cr*p - hope you get better v soon so you can enjoy the rest of your holiday! 

I have good news from my end - my lovely GP  agreed to put tests through on NHS with my HIV/Hep renewal tests - so am very pleased about that - every little helps! I still have remains of a cold   so am going to do them next week hopefully and hope the results come back by Xmas!   If they don't its no big deal - we would then start in February instead.

Tomorrow I am going to my little nephew's 4th birthday party  and am really looking forward to jelly and ice-cream!    

Hi to anyone I missed - take care all  
Steph xxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Have been reading and keeping up just haven't had time to post, but thought i best do one before next hand operation tomorrow when i'll be a one handed bandit again for a while.  been a sad time this end a friends brother dropped down dead a week ago with no known medical history, turns out to be a massive heart attack, the memorial was yesterday, he was only 44 and left 2 young children behind. makes ye put your own life under the microscope!!

Jayb, so sorry it didn't work out this time, you are certainly sounding very brave, though i know what a sorrowful time it is.  my thoughts are with you lass

Panda, gosh lass you are more than brave, i can't even think about what you have and are going through.  hopefully with time the pain eases.

Dannysgirl, fingers crossed today brings great news for you   

Becki, 'cor thats a bummer, how horrible for you, strange i only thought you could get ohss when ye produced heaps of eggs.  hope things are settling down for you

Mikeygirl how annoying to not feel a hundred percent when away.  heres hoping the nasty bugs go away and leave ye to enjoy your hols

Stephjoy, thats great about the gp helping out, and sure why not other folk get the tests done for nothing.


here's a special af dance to those who need it, everyone else to shut their ears and eyes                            

otherwise things good here,  seem to be growing by the minute but according to consultant size is average, just a shame the rest of me wasn't average before bfp (that'll be thanks to treatment, never mind worry about that after feb)

will be reading over next week or too just not able to post as it takes to long with one hand.  take care all thinking of you


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Dannysgirl - good luck for today, hope to hear good news      

Collymags - hope the op goes well tomorrow. sorry to hear about your friends brother, things like that really make you think.

Mikeygirl -            hope it works. also hope you're feeling better soon.

Becki - hope the OHSS gets better soon but they say its worse when its a BFP so fingers crossed for you   

stephjoy - great news about your GP, very impressed my GPs hopeless so its encouraging to hear they are not all the same.

Mellymel - hope your SIL gets good news. 

Gaia -                 hope that AF dance helps 

Repton - glad things are going well for you. take care 

Love SGxxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Becki it could mean BFP I was told too if Ohss appears on 2ww it could mean that, really hope it does you so deserve some good news.

Repton pleased you and bump are ok.

Collymags all the best for tomorrow. So sorry to hear about your friends brother, that is terrible and so near Christmas too.

Mikeygirl You poor thing take lots of Vit c to get your body in to good shape for your tx. sending you both lots of love

Gaia sending you an AF dance and you Mikeygirl                

Dannysgirl Praying for a BFP for you this morning.

Stephjoy Really pleased the doc is funding the tests, really hope the new year brings you your dream.

Panda lots of love to you and Peter, will be thinking of you lots next week.

Hi to everyone else Sg, Ella12, Daycj, Nicky30, Lins, Vix.
Got to go now and do some work

Lots of Love and hope 
Jaybxx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello you all you ladies

Haven't been on for a while as I felt the need to distance myself for a bit after our last bfn a couple of weeks ago, but I've been thinking of all of you. 

Panda - I truly am so sorry to hear your news, I can't begin to imagine how you're feeling, but please know I'm thinking of you and your DH at this difficult time xxx

Jayb - sorry you got a bfn too honey, good luck with the detox, I take it you'll be starting after Xmas!!! xxx

Mikeygirl - can't believe you're still posting from Oz, hope the chest infection clears up, and enjoy the rest of your time there. Don't be in a rush to come home, the weather's cr*p!!!! xxx

Dannysgirl - good luck for today, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. xxx

Collymags - loads of luck for tomorrow, hope the op goes well, really sorry to hear your sad news xxx

Becki - hope you get your good news too. xxx

Stephjoy - at last someone's found a gp that will help out, mine is rubbish so we've had to pay for everything, keep smiling sweetly at him!! xxx

Mellymel - i bet you're so relieved your exams are all over, sorry to hear you got a bfn too hon, hope your sil has some good news. xxx

Gaia - hope the af comes soon so that you can prepare yourself for starting over in the new year xxx

To anyone I've missed, huge hellos.

Well, I've had a bit of a rubbish couple of weeks, what with my bfn, my nan dying and then the funeral last Tuesday but fortunately my lovely sister was here to help me through it all. My nan had a great send off, and although it wasn't such a good time to be home, my sister and I had a lovely girly week, shopping for her wedding next April, so at least that took my mind off things. 
I'm now on another 2ww, we had IUI on Wednesday so I'm 2 days in now. The lovely Sammy has taken over and won't let me do a thing, and he's got a full weekend of decorating to come but still insists on putting the washing on etc. I'm a lucky girl.
And we found at that Sammy's brother and his girlfriend are now expecting, so thats 4 out of my 5 girlfriends that are now pregnant. So this week has been really hard, I was supposed to go out with them all tomorrow night for a pre-Xmas get together but just don't feel like it at the moment. Poor Sam has really taken the news hard, but at least we've got our holiday to focus on. And if this time I get another bfn Michael @ HH said I can start IVF as soon as we get back in early Jan so it looks like there might be a few of us cycling together. But it would be such a nice Xmas present for us to get a bfp.

Right now I've ranted on for too long about myself, hope everyone's looking forward to the weekend, catch up soon. 

Lots of love 
Vix xxxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quick post to wish Dannysgirl all the best for testing today     

I found out the results of my swab on Sat 18 Nov and it turns out I am a Group B Strep carrier and that was the cause of the infection.  Apparently 30% of the population carry it but it only rears its ugly head (sometimes, not all the time) in pregnancy.  There is a simple test that costs around £10 that can be done by the NHS and a simple course of antibiotics can be given during birth to stop babies catching it.  If a baby catches it it can be very serious and can kill.  You can get tested privately through the Group B Strep Association.  Apparently some NHS trusts to test as my friend down in Somerset was tested during her pregnancy. 

So as you can imagine I wasn't very pleased to hear that I am a carrier BUT now I know and if we are able to concieve again I can be treated accordingly.  But along with having a dodgy cervix and now this, I do feel like the odds are stacked against us but am determined to try again.

Have had a good few days but woke up this morning crying and feel low today.  Peter went to work yesterday and today and I feel a bit sorry for myself.  I am planning on going back to work but not until the end of January for a couple of reasons.  1.  I am on maternity leave as babies were alive when they were born so I am getting 10 weeks full pay and am taking advantage of that fact and 2. I am NOT buying a new wardrobe to go back to work in.  Will rejoin the gym on 2 January and get back into shape that month.  It might sound callous talking about losing weight and getting my figure back but to me its something I can control and its a project to look forward to.

We have booked a holiday, going to Kenya next Sunday for a week all inclusive (I said I would never ever go all inc but it was cheap) to Diani Beach (has anyone been?).  It looks fab, the beach and the Indian Ocean and we will do a overnight safari.  Ideally we wanted to go for 2 weeks but all the flights were coming back Christmas Day and we want to spend it with family.

Anyway, off to do some more cleaning (its my way of coping and the house is spotless).  Anyone want their house cleaning in the next few weeks, give me a call  

Lots of Love to all of you 

Amanda xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Panda,

Good to hear from you again. I think it sounds like  you are doing fantastically well, i certainly dont think you are wrong to be thinking about focusing on other things. I guess its positive that you now have a reason for why this happened and now know that they can treat you for this in the future. 
Have a relaxing time in Kenya, sounds fab  some time away will help you are Peter to get stronger.
Will be thinking of you on Thursday
love Sgxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Panda,
Great to hear from you and to hear that you've made plans to have some time away with Peter. As sg says, some time away together will help towards you both getting stronger. It's completely understandable that with Peter back to work in these first few days and you alone in the house, you are having low times hun, as this is not how it was supposed to be for you... you have to slowly come to terms with being without your twins   
As I said before, we share similar personality traits ito need for control (although my house is not spotless  ) and so I think setting yourself acheivable tasks like going to the gym is a real positive step...for me going to the gym (when I get off my bum and do it ) is a great stress reliever also and often I feel much better psychologically than I do physically afterwards. 
Although knowing the cause of the infection doesn't change the outcome, having that knowledge now about your strepB, does at least mean you can be 'forewarned is forearmed' for the future. Good on you for making your decision about work - you need to do things in a timescale you feel most comfortable with so if that is the end of Jan then at least you have that to work yourself towards.
Will be thinking of you lots this week - fly off to Melbourne tommorrow  
Keep in touch   xxxx

Dannysgirl - any news hun    

Collymaggs - hope the hand job goes well. Last one!    

JayB - hi hun xx


Thanks for the AF dances - it worked she arrived properly today - yay! So hopefully I wikll be starting tx again in about 4ish weeks - yay!! Chest infection still rough but have dragged myself out yesterday and today and driven us all around Tasmania...it is lovely but I couldn't see myself living here among all these sheep    

Love to everyone - have a good weekend - will post next week from Melbourne!!!

Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Morning ladies

Well those AF dances really work. Mickeygirl's has arrived and the 1st signs of mine are here, so hooray we can get on with treatment fairly soon. With Christmas etc, I'm sure the time will fly by. I'm so glad AF coming as I was at my greatest extreme of ditzy. You may have noticed this from my last post. It's not that I'm not following you stories. I just didn't know what day it was! 

Panda - It really is wonderful to hear from you. You are doing amazingly well hun. All you can do is take each day at a time and make plans which help you feel that you have some order in your life. Going to the gym is a great idea and I love the sound of your holiday. You and DH need some time out away from it all. I know nothing will take away the sadness you both must feel, but in time your heart will feel stronger. I'm pleased they have been able to identify the stepB problem. I'm sure this will help in the future. 

Dannysgirl - Been thinking of you. I hope you have some very good news today.  

Vix - It's great to hear from you. Totally understand that sometimes you need to take some time out from it all. I'm sorry you've had such an awful time lately. It must also be incredibly difficult when so many friends around you are pg. Everthing crossed for you this time hun. You deserve some wonderful news.  
Stephjoy - That's great that your GP coughed up for the tests. As you say, every little bit helps.  

Becki - How you doing hun. Hang in there embies.

Collymags - Good luck with the op. x

Hi to everyone else.

Got a busy w/e planned. Off to stay at a friends tonight with a great bunch of girl that I used to work with. We're doing the whole Xmas thing to get into the spirit of the season.  

Have a chilled w/e all.
Gaia x


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ladies 

so a week has past and i am feeling very normal lets say! 
OHSS has now gone! still get some aches and twinges but it is not as bad as last week! 
Not sure how i am feeling, my stomach is still distended and cant get into any clothes, but am taking it easy! 

Sorry no personals but going to go eat and chill with DF!!

Love to you all! 

Beckixxxxxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted before but been very busy with the xmas shopping which I'm glad to say is all done.

Well it was another BFN for us    Phoned HH on Friday morning and they only have 2 vials of sperm left but said we could have one of them.  Hoping AF shows up today or we may have to wait until Jan to try again.  The cyclogest usually holds AF at bay for a couple of days so I'm expecting it any time.

Good luck to Becki I've got my fingers crossed for you honey x

Panda - Great Idea to get yourself back in shape babe.  Hope you are feeling better today xx

Hi to everyone else and thanks for all your good wishes

Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Just a quick note to say big hugs to Dannysgirl but you are not hanging around good for you. I think it is so important to have a plan of action sending you and AF dance                     

Lots of love to all will do personals soon.
Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Jayb - Thanks honey your AF dance worked !!  I called HH and I have day 8 scan booked for next Monday !

Have a great evening everyone
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Dannysgirl - So sorry to hear of your BFN and hope that you are doing OK. Sending you a big hug and best wishes for the next time.   Glad your AF has arrived as you can then plan ahead and go for it soon.

Gaia x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello All

Well Dh and I sat up until 2am this morning talking and we have agreed that TX this month is going to be our last    We've decided that we just can't do it anymore and we're fed up with putting our life on hold.  5 Years is long enough and we've given it our best shot.  Of course we hope that this TX will be successfull but if it isn't then the new year will be a new beginning for us.  We're just going to make the most of what we do have and be happy with it.  We're angry and frustrated and feel that it's unfair but what's meant to be is meant to be

I am feeling tired and emotional today but I know we have made the right decision and hard as it will be it will also be a relief to put it behind us and look to the future.

Sorry for the me post and to be so down
lots of love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello my lovely friends

Dannysgirl - so sorry to hear your news.  Be strong.

Panda - Amanda and Peter, you are both in my thoughts and prayers every day.  I will be thinking of you both on Thursday.  You are a strong lady, I hope the time in Kenya will allow you both some R & R.  Take care dear friend.

Becki - how are you hun, texted you and phone you at home, hope all is ok, good luck for Friday.

Mikeygirl - Good day sport, how are you?  Thanks for your PM.  

Well, update, went and had my blood test last Thursday for CLomid, results are back at the doctors but can't get an appointment!!  Day 28 is this Thursday, but don't know what to do as I don't have a 28 day cycle is it worth testing.  Been feeling sick, but that could just be stress and anxiety.

Any advice would be great.

Sending everyone all my love

Love from

Lindsey
xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Lins O'h Honey i really hope it is good news, must be so hard for you the not knowing one way or another. I think I would test I would need to know. Hoping and praying for you.

Dannysgirl that is a very brave decision to make and I don't envy you in the slightest. We all hope we don't have to make that decision but with each failed treatment it just gets nearer. Will say lots of prayers that you don't have to carry out your decision and you get that longed for BFP this time round. Sending you and Danny lots of love and hope. Good luck for Monday.

Vix all the best to you, really hope you get a special xmas pressie.

Becki hope you are ok.

Mikeygirl - My aussie friend hope you and M are having a fabulous time.

Panda you know my thoughts will be with you on Thursday and I think Kenya will help and give you time together for r and r, you both are so brave.

Lots of love to everyone else, Gaia, Repton, Tanner, Sg and collymags - hope you are recovering well.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Dannysgirl,

just wanted to send you a big  , thats a tough and brave decision to make. fingers crossed for this tx hope it brings you everything you want.

love SgXXXX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

I just wanted to say to Clair (Dannysgirl) - big hug mate   am so sorry for you and Danny that it has come to this, and that you are feeling so low.   I hope so much that this next IUI will be the one that works for you.     

Please phone me for a chat if you need to and let me know if you want to get together for a coffee (or another curry!)

Lots of love,

Steph xxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Had a bit of a day today after af finished on Saturday she started again on Sunday . For the last three days been getting a lot of discomfort and pain down the left side around the groin area. Phoned and spoke to Fliz who was immediately concerned for ectopic so told me to a pregnancy test straight away which I did and thankfully it was negative. They are still concerned so if no better I have to have a scan tomorrow. Why do things always have to be so complicated 

Going to have to go now has anyone else had this before?

Jaybxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Jayb - sending you lots of   hope things settle soon.

Talking about things never being straight forward I got the results of my blood test for killer cells today and was told that they are 'extremely' high i.e. 46.6 and I will need to take steroids once start stimming.Have very mixed feelings about it, on the one hand it gives me a reason for m/c but on the other am worried that steroids wont bring the levels down enough. Anyone else in this position? 
I'm due to start again on 23/12, which i was looking forward to but now I'm not sure 

love Sgxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi SG

Although it has not been confirmed that I have killer cells, I took steroids on my last cycle I think because I had the miscarriage the first time. If you don't mind me asking how much was the test? If it is not to expensive I think I will have the test done for next time.

Good luck for the 23rd I know it is hard but try not to worry. Sorry I can not help and thanks for the hug sending you one too  

Jaybxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

Jayb - i had to pay £200 for the test. I have read that some clinics charge up to £750 so i suppose its not too bad. Its certainly expensive all this IVF, lets hope its worth it.

Panda - thinking of you today  

loveSgxxxx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Morning ladies

Just a quickie for Panda - Thinking of you and dh today, our thoughts are with you both, big hugs xxxx

Hope everyone else is well, I'll post later on. 

Love Vix xxxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wanted to tell Panda and her dh that I have been thinking about them all day!!  Although I couldn't make it there physically I was there emotionally.  Really hoping that you found some peace for yourselves and your little angel babies.  

Love to you,

Angiexxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi

Panda - I know today must have been extremely difficult for you both , but I hope that the service was beautiful and that you find some comfort in the support around you. I've been thinking of you and hope you are doing ok hun.  

Dannysgirl - It must have been so hard to come to your decision, but I can totally appreciate that you and your DH have been through enough. I hope you find the resolution you need to feel able to move forward in the New Year. Fingers crossed though, you may not need to make that choice. I really hope it works for you both this time.  

Jayb - I managed to get my GP to pay for these tests. Any joy with yours?

Becki - Wishing you so much positivity for tomorrow.  

Lins - Hope you've had some wonderful news. 

Vix - How are you bearing up hun?

Hi to everyone else xxxx

Well I'm doing ok. AF now gone, so much less grumpy and itching to go for it in Jan. A bit worried about FET & work. I'm in a small team and one colleague is leaving. As front line NHS staff, there is the great possibility that they won't replace her post, so my workload will greatly increase. This will make it tricky taking time off for OPA's. Also, if it doesn't work and I'm heartbroken again, I'm not sure how I'll cope at work. Well I'll just have to play it by ear. We have holiday planned for Feb in Fuerteventura (Ah, some sun), so whatever happens we'll have a break afterwards. 

Take care all
Gaia x


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ladies 

Panda & DH.... Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxx

thanks for messages ladies but unfortunately no good news from me AF arrived with fierce today in a lot of pain in lower tummy and very heavy AF...(sorry TMI) will still test 2morrow but as we all no it has not worked! 

We thinking about having a break till beginning of feb! but have not made up minds as this is a natural cycle i am having so do not no if best to take advatage and start again on mon! so very confusing for us! at the moment!

Hope you are all well

Love and Luck to you all 

Love becki xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

Panda - just wanted to say my thoughts were with you on this most difficult of day  

Becki - really sorry to hear your bad news hon   good luck whatever you decide to do - hope it works next time       

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

A Thank you ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78126.0


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi

Panda and Peter - my thoughts were with you both yesterday.  Sorry I didn't email but the computers were down.  Praying for you both.  Take care.

Becki - Oh Hun, so sorry for you darling, I know how you feel, be strong.  

SG - My killer cells were high, so I took steriods from EC, I figured anything is worth a try.

Well, another BFN for us, AF turned up on Wednesday - day 27, couldn't believe it, normally go 7+ weeks without her.  Started Clomid again this morning, got a doctors appointment this pm.  

Take care everyone

Love from
Lindsey
xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Panda - just read your messgae on the other thread. Its so hard and unfair. I hope you have some time on your holiday to find some peace.   take care

Lins - sorry to hear about   turning up. Good luck for next month.

Gaia - sounds like a good idea to have a holiday booked I know we had last time. Try to put yourself before work, i know its hard because i teach and my work are not sympathetic to me having time off either, last time it was in the summer hols. At the end of the day though other things are more important and work can wait. take care

love Sgxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ladies

Did test this morning and of course negative! 

Love to you all! 

Love becki xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies 

hope all is well, Panda and Dh just to say you are both very brave and are an inspiration to other couples, was thinking of you on thursday.

Everyone else you are very quiet lately! 

Love and Luck Becki xxxxxxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Becki,

sending you lots of  

love Sgxxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

morning girls,
this is your 2 handed mate back in action. have been keeping an eye on everything.

Dannysgirl so sorry to hear your news, i think you've been extremely brave to have done as much as you have, and do so wish that you get your bfp next time.  deciding enough is enough is extremely couragous so hopefully you'll get there before that happens

Becki, big sorry to you too hun.  hope things are ok with you both.

everyone else, a big hello. am in a rush as gotta go and get my stitches out.  things this end are fine. only 4 days to work this year (taking annual leave) and 11 next and then thats it!.  mind you still busy getting ready for onslaught of visitors in 12 days time, still have a food to decorate and carpet, but organise stuff for 16 folk for christmas day.  all good fun (i hope)  take care all xxxxxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Thank you all so much for your kind words.  Each day is getting easier and I am very comfortable with our decision now and looking forward to the new year what ever it brings us.

I had my day 8 scan this morning and I have a folicle on each ovary both around the 13mm mark which is much better than last cycle so I have to go back for a scan on Wednesday morning with a view to basting on Friday.

Becki - Sorry for your BFN.  Take care and look after yourself xxx

Collymags - Glad those hands are working for you babe.  not long to go now.  Make sure you don't over do it for the festive season !

Love to all
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Dannysgirl well done you, fingers crossed for friday. Really hope you get that BFP.

Becki honey so sorry wish you all the best for your next treatment.

Busy weekend, it was my birthday yestertday so went out for a meal on Saturday night 18 of us. Got a little tiddly pom  . Had a friends daughters christening, found that quite hard but my neice bless her gave me a card with a badge saying super auntie, choked up to say the least. Then in the afternoon we went to see James Bond and then the pub in the evening no alchol consumed honest. Then home for a little loving. Not having treatment certainly has it's benefits  .

Colly mags pleased to hear you are healing, can't believe you are thirty weeks.

Mikeygirl hope you are still having fun .

Lots of love to everybody.
Jaybxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi there  

Thanks for your wise words SG. Hope you're doing OK.

Becki - So sorry to hear your news. It can be such a difficult time coping with a BFN result and trying to work out what to do next. Hope all your dreams come true next time.  

Good to have you back Collymags & glad to hear you are on the mend.

Dannysgirl - Glad to hear that you are things are getting better day by day for you. I've got everything crossed for you.

Lins - The BFN's must be so disappointing for you. Hope you are doing OK and that the appointment went well.  

Panda - I read your post and my heart goes out to you both so much. The service sounded beautiful and the reading your DH gave was incredibly moving. I hope you are both finding some solace from each other and have a good break away together.

Vix - How are you doing? Hope all is working out for you this time round.

Me - well I've decided not to stress about work - What will be, will be. Generally very +ve re FET in Jan, but have waves of negativity. Baby sat for my god daughter on Fri night, who is just a joy to be with. Came home and just welled up talking to DP about her. Watching her sleep just fills me so much longing and fear that it won't work out for us. Back to normal later that day and am fine again. Still you can't shut yourself away from the real world and I wouldn't want to. I'm sure we all feel like this at times.  

In the meantime I'm busy in the run up to Christams which helps take the mind off things.

Gaia x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all,

blimey its quiet on this thread at the moment - you must all be busy doing Christmassy preparations! 

I just wanted to pop on and say Good Luck to Clair (Dannysgirl) - hope scan went well yesterday and that you are OK for IUI basting tomorrow - hope it goes smoothly and that you get to have an easy weekend so that you can put your feet up! Thinking of you xxxx      

Have a great weekend everybody - keep warm!   

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Dannysgirl-  Wishing you so much luck tomorrow!!  This has got to be the one!!!  Hoping you've had your surge and you can get basted tomorrow!!!  Then you can kick back and relax this weekend.

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for so long, things haven't been good.

I have been reading though, and just wanted to send Panda and her DH my sincere condolences. I have been thinking of you both at this very hard time and send you all my love.

Thinking of everyone at this difficult time of year.

Love Heidi
xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning All

Well the scan on wednesday wasn't good news.  Only 1 folicle now and it's not growing so the chances of ovulation are small.  I have to do OPK's over the weekend but I'm not very positive about it.

I'll let you guys know how it goes.

Take care and have a great weekend
love
dannysgirl x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

G'day gals!!!
Arrived back in the UK this morning at 5.30 and so am on a mission now to stay awake till a decent time tonight so as to try and avoid the effects of jetlag...am on second load of washing already and have had the AA out as dh's car had a flat tyre when we got home this morning  
Sorry for not being on the board for a while - the graphics card on the laptop went when we arrived in Melbourne so it was really hard to get access - we borrowed other computers where we could but could only really do this to check dh's work emails.

I know quite a number of you have sent me cheques for the fundraiser in memory of Poppy and Alex, Panda's twins and I can't thank you enough. I know I am waiting on a few still so will not send the single cheque with letter to the unit until say, second week in Jan to give those who would like to contribute, time to do so with Christmas post etc..hope this is okay with everyone. 

I will acknowedge when I have received your cheques by PM-ing those concerned... although if 'Deepi' is reading, please could you pm me again as I am unsure of your fertility friends name and so don't know how to keep in touch   

Dannysgirl - have emailed you today hun..am sorry to hear that your little follie isn't growing as it should be...will keep everything crossed over the weekend that ovulation happens as I know how important this 'last' treatment must be for you..  (ps can't believe Matt Dawson won SCD!! He was the only one I definitely didn't want to win it as he was so arrogant and stiff euuchh  )

Pancake - hi Heidi, I have thought of you often and am sorry to hear that things haven't been good for you these last months...we are always hear if you want to talk or whatever..you are right that this can be a really difficult time of year for some of us and so I hope that you will have a peaceful Christmas and that the new year will bring you the happiness you deserve.  ..keep in touch xx

Jayb - you are a fab auntie mate and that's something worth treasuring..have missed you and can't wait to catch up soon..things sound good with you which is great..although I think it's always somewhere in our mind, sometimes it does feel good to just do the whole living life and loving it, like we did 'before' 'eh! Hope you are enjoying the run up to Christmas and look forward to catching up soon xx

Lins -hope you are okay hun..you are in my thoughts xxx

So are you Becki...xxx

SG -just wanted to wish you all the best for your treatment this month...as I've mentioned to you previously, my best mate had 2 eps and 2 m/c's before her high NKC's were detected. On taking just the steroids she was able to keep her next pregnancy to term and now has a healthy beautiful baby girl..will be wacthing out for your progress and hopefully will be cycling at least part way with you..keeping everything crossed that 2007 will bring bfp's for both of us hun xxx

Gaia - just wanted to say that I've had those feelings when we have babysat for our neice and nephew so I know where you are coming from..hoping that the new year will be a positive one for you too hun. Enjoy the festivities and your holiday and then lets come back refreshed and ready to face it all again! xx

Collymaggs - it's great to hear you sounding so well and happy - can't believe you are nearly ready to meet your babe...enjoy Christmas, don't work too hard and am sure your new year will be your best ever xxx

So to Stephjoy, Vix, Angie and everyone I've missed- have a good weekend and will catch up with everyone soon..

It's great to be back  

Lots of love to all
Mikeygirl xxxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Mikeygirl - good to hear from you again. Hope you had a great time in Oz, must be very cold back here though. Thanks for the reassurance re steroids and NK cells. Its really helpful to haer some positive news about it. I also bought some fish oil capsules today to take as I've read that can help as well, I'll give anything a go but will talk to HH about this on Wednesday when i go for my perscription.

Dannysgirl - sending you a big    Sorry to hear your news. Hope you have some positive news over the weekend.

Pancake - sending you a big   as well. Hope you're feeling a bit brighter soon

Gaia - Glad to hear you're feeling better about things. Enjoy the run up[ to Christmas.

Have a good weekend
love Sgxxxx


----------



## svet (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi girls!!! I had have IVF last month and everything was OK for two weeks and then I lost pregnancy just in three hours over night. Feelings are kiiling me now, need to talk to someone.


----------



## svet (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi girls, can not understand how this chat working? help me I have 100 questions I need to ask


----------



## svet (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi girls! Need to talk to someone



Dannysgirl said:


> Morning All
> 
> Well the scan on wednesday wasn't good news. Only 1 folicle now and it's not growing so the chances of ovulation are small. I have to do OPK's over the weekend but I'm not very positive about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## svet (Dec 16, 2006)

Pleas e tell me how to use this chat room?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

svet you ok hun?  I am here if you need to talk?

Either send me a personal message or I can meet you in chat?  You click the chat tab at the top of the page hun and follow the instructions

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Dannysgirl have everything crossed for you hun.

Collymags wishing you a very happy and fulfilled christmas before you meet your little one so exciting.

Gaia - I have those feelings all the time, you love them to bits but you just wish that they were yours you were looking after. You don't live very far from me at al I am in Braintree maybe we could meet up in the new year .

SG sending you so much luck with the steroids and your tx. I have decided I am going to have the killer tests will speak to them on my follow up.

Mikeygirl welcome back honey, will speak soon.

Lins sorry to hear you got a BFN all the best in the new year.

Panda hope you are having a lovely break and some of the pain is easing. Best wishes to you both for the new year.

Pancake sorry to hear things have not been good, sending you a   and I hope next year is a happier one.

Repton hope you are ok.

Vix praying for a bfp for you
To everyone else Wishing you a very merry christmas and a very happy new year especially you Becki.

I am doing ok, very busy at work and at home organising things for christmas.
Love to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello Svet and welcome to the thread. It sounds like you are going though a really tough time.    It can feel a bit weird joining in at first & saying Hi, but everyone here is lovely & a terrific support. How about by starting by telling us a little bit about yourself. Feel free to ask questions and pour it all out.  When you post a question there's usually someone who has been through something similar & can offer their support/ advice. The board seems a little bit quieter than usual, probably everyone busy for Christmas, but in a day or two you will usually have some responses to any questions you ask. We're all here for you. Looking forward to chatting.  

Hey Jayb - Meeting up sometime in the New Year would be lovely. Somehow it's really nice to know there' someone on this thread living nearby. Good to hear you are doing OK & keeping busy. 

Welcome home Mickeygirl - So what were the highlights from down under? What your plans for going to Spain & do you have to stay out there for very long? I'm not really familiar with the process for donated transfers. I wish you every success in the New Year and hope all your wishes are fulfilled.

Dannysgirl - It must be a difficult time for you hun. Hope that follicle grows & produces the most pukka egg.

Panda - Hope you and DH are having a relaxing time away and are healing your hearts gradually. 

Hi SG, Colleymags, Lins, Vix, Becki, Stephjoy, Repton & anyone else I haven't mentioned.

I'm good this w/e. Went to see Dirty Dancing in the West End on Fri with girls from work. It was excellent. Pure cheese! Put the Christmas decs up yesterday & having a very chilled Sunday.  

Have a good w/e all.
Gaia x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Just a quick message to see how Dannysgirl is I really hope the news is good.

Hi to everyone else back soon promise

Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Well the time has come to say goodbye  

OPK's have all been negative even upto this morning but I have to say I knew deep dpwn they would be.

It's the end of the road for us.  Those of you who know me well will wonder if it's what I really want as I've always said I would never give up but for some reason and I don't know why I just feel like I've had enough and no longer want to carry on with treatment.  I feel that I have put 5 years of my life on hold and all I want to do is live again.  I've always avoided typing BFP as I thought it would be bad luck for me but deep down I think I have always known that I would never type it for me.

I'm gonna give this site a miss for a little while but I will check back now and again to see how you're all getting along.  I wish all of you the best of luck and hope your dreams do come true.  I envy all of you the strength to carry on and I know that with the help of FF you will all have great support.

Thank you all for your friendship and support.  I'm sure my sanity would hve been lost a long time ago if it wasn't fo you guys.

Take Care
Lots of love
dannysgirl xxxx

P.S.  Steph - I'll give you a call after xmas babe xxx
      Mikeygirl - Please let me know how the Royal London Donation goes and if you need any help with the form. xx
      Jayb - Best of luck darling.  I'll still be going to Rob's occasionally.  Maybe I'll see ya there xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Dannysgirl - Darling I am so sorry, You will be missed and wish you and Danny all the very best what ever life has in store for you. I guess for a while you are going to feel very strange. Seems so cruel. I really hope we can keep in touch and you've got my mobile number so if you ever wan't a chat.
Take Care
Wishing you a peaceful and restful christmas and hopefully a little bit merry.
My thoughts are with you and Danny.
Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Dannysgirl,

sending you lots of  , the decision you've made isn't an easy one. 
I wish you and DH all the very best for what comes next, enjoy life to the full.
love Sgxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Dear Dannysgirl,

I'm so sorry you didn't ovulate on this final treatment      I totally respect your decision and know how hard it must have been to draw a line under everything (at least for now) after trying so hard. I really hope the New Year brings lots of happiness in other forms for you and Danny - keep smiling Clair, you have such a lovely smile my lovely pal xxxxx  

I am here any time you want to talk, look forward to hearing from you when you are ready for a chat  

Lots of love always

Steph xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Dannysgirl - so sorry that this is the end for you.  I can't imagine how hard it was to make that decision.  Sending you lots of  

Everyone else - its very quiet on here lately.  Hope you are all okay and doing well.

As for me, we got back from Kenya on Monday evening and picked up the car which had a flat battery!  Got that jump started and got home and its soooo damn cold here.  Kenya was fab, it was totally the right thing to do for us, we are so much closer now and we feel very rested and both look better as we have a tan and don't look so drawn.  I am taking each day as it comes and I don't know how to get through today as I don't know how I got through yesterday but we are getting somewhere.  I cried every day when we were away, at the bar, in the restaurant, in the pool on the beach etc and got some strange looks but who cares.  They were just little cries though and I had a massive one yesterday and literally screamed the house down, ended up having to bite the duvet to shut myself up.  It does make you feel better.  

To make matters worse I have a really bad case of the squits!  I was fine all holiday and started on Tuesday evening (pub lunch I reckon is the cause) and managed to stop it with tons of imodium yesterday afternoon but then it started again at 4am this morning.  GP wants me to do 3 days stool samples so she can find out what it is cos she thinks I might have picked something up in Kenya and she has prescribed me antibiotics.  I really don't need this on top of everything else but just have to deal with it.

I rang Holly House about half hour ago and made a follow up appointment and managed to get squeezed in on 3 Jan.  So that's my goal for the next two weeks: enjoy Christmas and New Year and then see HH on 3 Jan and get my body fit and well and hopefully I will be able to use our little frostie in March.  If I could click my fingers and make it March I would but hey ho.

Went to the cemetary yesterday and Poppy and Alex have a grandfather one side of them and a Mum has just been laid to rest next to them so that gave me some comfort.  Its horrible over there at the moment as its thick clay and its all piled up and has to settle.  I want it to be the best looking grave in the cemetary but won't be able to do anything until Spring.  I am gonna smother it with Poppies so it will look fab.  Am going over there tomorrow and will put a "Santa please stop here" sign up for them so Santa doesn't forget them.  

Anyway just want to wish you all a very Happy Christmas and lets hope 2007 brings us all the pregnancies we so desperately want.

xxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Panda - glad that Kenya has made you and DH even closer and that you managed to get a good rest. Sorry to hear you're not feeling too good now though, hope it clears up soon. Glad also that you are beginning to look forward to March, it will be here before you know it.
take care

I went to HH yesterday to collect my stuff for starting again on saturday. Saw Mary who was very positive about what steroids can do to help maintain a pregnancy so hope thats the case for me. Do have reservations about the side effects though  

Have a good Christmas everyone and lets hope 2007 is a good year for all of us.  

love Sgxxx


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi to everyone, hope you are all well.  It's been so long since i have been on here due to working in retail! Christmas is chaos so from December to January its all about work and this year, sleeping whenever i can!

Dannysgirl, i hope life is good to you whatever you decide to do, much love.

Panda, glad you had a good break and that it bought you and dh together, stay strong and good luck for your appointment.

Mikeygirl, how horrrible to come back to this weather!  I am Deepi, forgot to put my user name on the card.  Hows the donation going?

Me, I am fine, 12 weeks today and feeling Ok, still nervous but don't think that will ever stop.  Feel incredibley tired but no other major symptoms.  Had scan at HH at 10 weeks so just waiting for midwife appointment now.

Wanted to write more personals so will come back after Christmas.  Love and best wishes for a very merry Christmas and a fulfilling new year to all of you, Sg, Stephjoy, Jayb, Gaia, Pancake, Lins and Collymags.  Sorry to anyone that i missed but best wishes to you too. X


----------



## bebo (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello everyone,

im new to this site,hope you dont mind me joining you...ive never had the confidence to leave a post...its amazing to see how everybody supports each other so much..i wish i had used this website before,i suppose its better late then never...

panda im so sorry to hear of your loss,i know exactly how you feel as i went through the same nightmare this summer in august i lost my precious babies at 22wks..i had an incompetent cervix i fully dilated without even knowing no pains or any sign...i had a beautiful boy & girl...ii read what happened with you and my heart cries with you..me and DH decided to try again..william asked me to be sure about what i want to do bless him..but we went ahead with it bcos i felt i was more fertile having been pregnant recently...this cycle was very hard as i was emotionally mentally and physically worn out..i had EC on 7th dec 3 eggs i was so upset bcos last time i had 12 eggs...all 3 fertilised but by day3 2 embies stopped growing and then they put the remaining embie in,it was a grade2 6cell...i had spotting but put it down to implantation..i was convinced it was all going wrong i didnt have sore breasts like last time i only had AF pains..i tested yesterday and i got a   I  couldnt believe it im still numb from it all..went in for a blood test my HCG Level was 115.4 i dont know if that is ok..but me and DH are just taking each day as it comes after everything we went through...

sorry if i went on a bit when one starts getting things off their chest they cant stop...good luck to all that are going through treatment 2ww...dont give up hoping..i light a candle and will pray for all...
wishing you all a merry xmas & happy new year
be safe and god bless

BEBO XXX


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Bebo - welcome to the thread.  I have pm'd you honey xx  BTW a HcG level of 115 is really good!  Well done xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi lovely chums,

Long time no chat! Been quiet on here lately so I presume everyone is out Christmas partying or losing the will to live doing their Christmas shopping (meeee!!)...Have taken a few days away from the board as feeling really up and down about tx again. Waiting for AF to show any day now and then start taking meds. Think it is partly the time of year as my ep baby would have been having her 2nd birthday around now and the fact that me and dh are having an all adult Chritmas and New Year as my BIL/SIL/Niece and nephew are away all the holiday, which is nice in one way but also reinforces the children we haven't got, which hurts terribly every Christmas. Can't belive we are still banging away at this...Also there has been a lot of negative experiences posted on the IM Barcelona thread (wihch is where I am having next tx joint with HH) so that has kind of burst my bubble about how good I thought they were - feeling really insecure which I never did with HH...am sure will be fine once we get started just not feeling great about it right now..

Panda - have pm'd you honey xx

Bebo - welcome and   after all you have been through this year I hope that you have a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy and a babe in arms sometime in 2007 xx

Repton - thanks for lovely card - I thought it might be you! We are doing well with the fundraiser and with the company match-funding us we should have between £250 and 300 which is great! Glad to hear all is well with you and your little 'un, can't believe you are 12 weeks already..I know retail is mad this time of year but make sure you have some r and r too hun, you deserve it! xx

SG - hi hun, gosh you starting again tommorrow! Is it a fresh or FET this time (sorry memory gone  )? I've taken the steroids (prednisolone) for a number of cycles and have never had any side effects (that I'm aware of) so fingers crossed you will be the same. Keep in touch as we are here every step of the way xx

So much love and brightest Christmas blessings to all of us gals here - you all know who you are - and hoping that 2007 makes all of our dreams come true! Lets arrange another meetup in the new year..

Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Guys  

Had a complete wobbly on Thursday. Been chasing NK cells results. Done on NHS. Now I work in a hospital & know the system etc, but I just couldn't get anyone to take responsibility & help me out (took me 4 weeks of chasing).    After lots of tears & ringing everyone I could think of I got them. They are all normal - Hooray. I was in such a panic that I would miss my chance to go ahead with FET in Jan. It all worked out in the end, but I thought I was doing so well & this incident just threw me into turmoil. Had a big cry on my colleagues shoulder. I hate doing that, but she's lovely (a wise auntie type). Have tried the best I can to get on with life and not focus on infert' but as the date is looming it's impossible to avoid. 

Been busy shopping, scrubbing and polishing - mum arrives tonight from Scotland, so am really looking forward to seeing her. DP's mum coming on Xmas day (the meeting of the mother's at long last). Just the 4 of us so quite a chilled Xmas planned with lots of nice grub and a few glasses of wine whilst I can.  

Dannysgirl - It's a brave & hard decision to make & I hope that you are coping OK. It's understandable to feel that you've had enough. Hopefully you'll find the resolution you need to move forward. I hope that life treats you well & that you have a very happy future.  

Mickeygirl - Sorry you're finding this so hard right now. I imagine going for treatment in a new place with new staff etc must be really unsettling for you. I'm sure many people have had positive experiences at the Barcelona centre & hopefully with the shared care at HH you'll have all the support you need. It's scary starting treatment again & facing what might be ahead. Enjoy your Christmas & rejuvenate. We're all here for you hun.

Bebo - I'm so sorry to read about all you've been through. I can't imagine how difficult things must have been for you. Congratulations on your recent news. I wish you all the best for the coming year & hope that everything goes smoothly for you.   Welcome to the thread & look forward to chatting to you.

SG - Wishing you every success with your treatment & are able to hold your beautiful baby in 2007.

Panda - Kenya sounded like it was some needed respite for you both. I can appreciate that the pain must never go away, but am glad that you & DH are so close. It must give you some comfort. Have a peaceful Christmas & hope 2007 is kind to you both.

Repton - It's great to hear that all is going so well. 

Everyone - Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and the good news that each and every one of us is praying for next year. Thanks for all your support since joining the thread. Your friendship is greatly appreciated and I wish you all lots of happiness in '07.



Gaia X


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Gaia,
Great news that your tests all came back okay and so you are all set for FET next month   It is so   having to chase results like that - I'm in a similar situation having had blood tests for my Spanish clinic done on the NHS here in SEPTEMBER, am still waiting for the one for syphilis (hope when it does eventually come back it's negative   )..I've been driven demented trying to chase the results up. Luckily my Spain clinic haven't mentioned the fact that they haven't had this result yet and I'm just praying they don't suddenly realise and postpone tx or make us have it done (at cost) again there!! Well done for your persistence...it's just extra stress we don't need! Enjoy Christmas with your two mum's and fingers crossed next year will be our year   xxx
Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Mikeygirl

Seems you are in a similar situation. What worked for me was ringing the haematology dept & my practice nurse on a v. regular basis. Understandably the haem dept can't give any details over the phone - confidentiality, but I told them I didn't want them to give me my results but asked them to fax them ASAP to HH. I got a v. rude woman the first 2 times but eventually got though to someone who had some customer care skills. Keep at it, as perseverance seems to do the trick.

As my DP says we've had a good old health screening on the NHS. Not many people know all these things about themselves.

Have a good one.  
Gaia x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all,

just a quickie to welcome Bebo to the thread - was so sorry to read of your troubles and so pleased that it has worked for you again - wishing you a happy and healthy   month pregnancy    

To everybody - thanks for all the support I've had from you this last year - hope you all have a wonderful Christmas   - let's hope santa brings us all what we want this year (even if we have to wait for our main present for a few months!   )

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks for the link steph will be checking out this chat more often now  xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Emmylou,

you are very welcome - welcome to the thread xxxx  

Steph xx


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I have been away from the thread for a while, for one reason or another, but just wanted to pop on and say that I am thinking of you all. I wish you all a very merry christmas and hope that 2007 brings you joy and happiness.

All is good with me although it has been a bit scary at times. Will be back to post more in the new year.

Bye for now, have a sherry or two for me over christmas!

Love from Saskia xxx

PS. Mikeygirl I would like to contribute to the fundraiser too please let me know how I can send you a cheque


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Just popped on to wish everyone a very merry Christmas and a great 2007.

I started again yesterday, its a fresh cycle. I was a bit worried about injecting again but as soon as you start its like you never stopped.
Down side is its an alcohol free christmas for me, which if fine but we went to a party last night at our neighbours and i obviously wanst drinking and you have to think of excuses, theres a limit as to how long i can be on antibiotics!!!!

Gaia - glad your tests have all come back and no problems. good luck with FET in Jan.

Mikeygirl - It is so hard at this time of the year for all of us who have lost our little ones. I keep thinking that I'd be 24 weeks now, it just hurts so much. Hope you enjoy your adult christmas though and you stsrt to feel more positive about Barcelona.

Bebo - congratulations on your recent news. You have had such a hard time, just enjoy this pregnancy and you will have a beautiful little baby next year. take care

Repton - glad to hear things are going well. take care

love Sgxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

HI 

No time for personals, going out for dinner soon and then the pub. Just wanted to wish all my lovely friends and their husbands, partners family and bumps a very happy Christmas. Thank you for all your support this year I can not believe that I am about to start year two of treatments but hey ho.
You guys are all very special and I hope our wishes come true in 2007.

Just a quick congratulations to Bebo who has proved out of sorrow comes joy. wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy. 

Mikeygirl all the best and come on AF.

Got to go now 

Lots of Love and a very happy christmas 
Jaybxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

belated hello to our lovely HH threaders

not been on for a while things been hectic with hand operation, then had a bleed which meant 24hours in hosp. but thankfully our little one is doing ok, ended up having another scan to prove placenta ok which is. then had a houseful 10 family members to stay plus dp's relatives for dinner.  but i have to say busy though it was it was fun having everyone together. so christmas day was great without any arguments or hassles.  then boxing day my wonderful dp decided to pop the question in front of all my family and had a ring (beautiful) in a christmas cracker.  so 2007 fingers crossed and please god should be a great one for us.  all my dreams are coming through.

so folks just a wee not to welcome the newbies to the group, a great group of girls so supportive of each other.  and of course a hell and heaps of luck for 2007 for us oldies  will do personals when all relatives have gone and have more time.  take care all, heaps of luck and love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Collymags many many congratulations on your engagement, that is fantastic news. Pleased christmas went well and the little scare is resolved now.

Hi to everyone else, back at work today, have Mike's cold and sore throat so not feeling 100% but only two days to go and then off until next wednesday.

Better go now as I have a lot to do and two visits to plan for today.

Take Care
Lots of love 
Jaybxx


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi All the lovely ladies

Hope you all remember me!!!

First of all wish you all a very happy new year and may all our dreams come true.

Its been a long time since i last wrote.  I am keeping fine and went for my follow up on 4th December with Dr Daniell.  He said every thing went out well and no reason for me not to get pregnant.  He sounded as it is all like.  I came back home without no reasons but feeling sorry.  I am feeling fine and i have decided to give a good try this month and to go to HH in March.  I will be 35 this Jan.  


I am so sorry for Panda, but be positive and i am sure you will be pregnant soon.

Love to all the other girls.

Pancha


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

good evening ladies 

Sorry not been here lately but been hectic here! 

Wishing all a very belated happy christmas and a wonderfull new year will come back in 2007 and catch up with everyone! 

Love and luck to all 

Becki xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Collymags - congratulations, what a lovely surprise xxxx

Just thought I would pop on and wish you all a fantastic New Year and hope that all your dreams come true.

We are just off to Five Lakes Hotel and Spa in Maldon for a James Bond themed New year Ball and we fully intend to have a bloody good night and put 2006 behind us.

Will be in contact in the New Year.

Lots of Love

Panda xxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

Just popped in to wish everyone a fantastic New Year. Lets hope we have our dreams come true in 2007.

Collymags - congratulations, best wishes to you and future DH. 

Panda - hope you have a fantastic night, sounds like fun.

We are going to a party in our street, so again will need to think of a good excuse for not drinking. No side effects from downregging yet which is a relief.

love Sgxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just wanted to pop on and wish everyone on this thread the very best for 2007!!!  I hope that all our wishes and dreams come true this year!!!

Also wanted to say thank you to all of you.  You have offered me so much comfort and support this last year and I don't know what I would have done without you all and this wonderful sight.  

Love to all,

Angiexxx


----------



## DCS (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

I just wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU to all of you, as I very rarely write messages but I am sure there are many like me who read all the threads. You have been a great support over the last 6 months and I wanted to wish you all the happiness in 2007 and I hope all our dreams come true.

I start again in February with FET.
Love DCS. x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi lovely chums,

Just wanted to wish all of you the happiest of New Year's and hope that 2007 will make all of our dreams come true   

Collymaggs - congratulations on your Christmas engagement  - this really will be a special year for you and your DF xx

Jayb -hope you are feeling loads better now hun xx

sg - glad to hear you are doing okay on your DR-ing hun xx

We spent all yesterday and today, stripping wallpaper from our remaining two bedrooms..by time we finished last night it was 9pm so stayed in and watched tv!! Went to bed early but at midnight we were   which I think is a fab way to start any New Year    Ache all over now tho' (from stripping wallpaper!!) so going to have a nice hot bath and relax for the rest of the day..AF STILL not arrived   so can't start tx again yet..

Chat soon

Love to all
Mikeygirl xxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Happy New year to you all, Had a good night last night went round friends all dressed up in school uniform. Good to see 2006 disappear and 2007 appear. Really hoping and praying it is a great year for all. Stomach told me three shots is no good been far too long but managed to see 2007 in after my little chat with friends toilet pan   . Did warn them I was a light weight.   .

I just wan't to say to all of you a huge thank you for all the support you have given me. You are all very special people and I really hope that very soon we will have special little people in our lives too that are our own.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hello all

hope everyone had a good new year's eve.  we ended up having a fantastic time around friends, it was a dinner party the theme being i'm a celebrity let me into here party.  the host and hostess went to heaps of trouble decorating their house and organising bush tucker trials and the likes.  plus they'd allocated us characters. i was tara palmer tomkinson (a lot of imagination needed, being the size i am now).  excellent night indeed.

well girls heres hoping dreams continue to come through for all of us, may 2007 keep us in good health and be kind to all of us.  best of luck to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

JayB...     You are such a delicate flower that can quite see how all that   led you to the porcelain telephone    
Hope you are feeling better today  
Love Mikey xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES !!!!

wishing all your dreams and hopes for 2007 come true! 

As for me i am starting our 2nd round of IUI next monday when i say start treatment i am going to be waiting for AF after takng provera! will keep you all updated! 

xxxxxxx

Becki x


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Good luck for your second treatment Becki.  Fingers crossed 

Angiexxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

And from me too Becki...I really hope this round will be so much less stressful for you and     for that positive outcome..
Here for you babe..
Love Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks ladies hopefully it will be smoother than last time.

best wishes 

Becki xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Good luck Becki, hope things go smoothly for you.

love Sgxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies

A belated happy new year. I did log on on new years eve but the computer went crazy and kept turning off.
Good Luck Becki - be thinking of you second time round, it is easier 2nd time because you know what to expect.

Panda - lovely to see you back, take care Hun.

well I had excellent news this morning at 6.30am had a BFP      , after two cycles of Clomid.  Went to see the dr this morning, went to the hospital for a blood test, going for another one on friday and then she wants me to have an emergency scan just to check embie is in the right place after Ectopic in Summer.

If all goes to plan should be due around mid August.  

Hope everyone is well, take care

Love from

Lindsey
xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just popping on to say CONGRATULATIONS to Lindsey  Well done hun! Great news  
I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Have already given you my   Lins but just wanted to add them here too...this is a fantastic way to start the New Year and I'm chuffed to bits for you!! Keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on and     for a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy  

News here too - AF FINALLY has arrived    to the !!! Have emailed Spain and  start taking the contraceptive pill tonight...at last we can get started on treatment again!

Talk soon

Love to all

Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Lins - have sent you a PM but many congratulations, I'm so pleased for you and DH.

Mikeygirl - glad af has arrived and you can start again. Good luck.

Well girls I could do with an AF dance, I'm quite late now and waiting to start stimming so need it to start in the next couple of days so i can go for first scan next week. Last time it was earlier than this but i guess no 2 cycles are the same.
on the plus side still no side effects yet  

Sgxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Lins - congratulations!!  That is fantastic news - really pleased for you hon, what a great start to the New Year xxxx


Mikeygirl - excellent news on the AF - I have everything crossed for you my lovely xxxx

SG - here's an AF dance for you                 

I could do with one myself!

My cousin's fiancee announced she is pregnant today - they have been together for 10 months and she has 2 children from her first marriage.  They weren't actively "trying" but just waiting to see what happened.  Am really pleased for them but also a little jealous that other people just "do it" and it works.

Well we had our appt at 3pm with Daniel and he was very nice.  He was amazed at the experience we had with the NHS hospital and disgusted with some of the things we told him.  The way forward for us is to wait until I am ready mentally and my periods are regular and he wants two clear swabs free from Group B Strep and then call and tell them I am ready to start on my next period and we will have a completely unmedicated FET.  The chances of my blasto surviving the thaw is 60% and the chance of pregnancy is around 40% or maybe a bit higher as you are more fertile for the 6 months following a birth.  They will also swab me during TX for GBS and will give me a dose of antibiotics.  I need to get my cervix checked out by my consultant and if it isn't too badly damaged I will need a stitch put in at 12-14 weeks if I get pregnant and a long course of anti-biotics.  If my cervix is badly damaged then I will have to have a trans-abdominal stitch which is quite invasive and they have to go through my stomach to do it.  I will do whatever it takes.  Daniel has done 3 of these stitches and all 3 ended in successful deliveries - albeit having to have a c-section.  He said one lady had lost 14 babies and he put the stitch in and she carried a boy successfully and had a c-sec and then fell pregnant again and carried a girl to term.  He said that some gynae consultants will have never done it so we need to find someone who can.  I just looked at him doe-eyed and asked him to do it.  He said if it came to me needing one then yes he would be happy to do it.  There is HOPE!

So tomorrow I will ring my cons at both hospitals and chase them up for follow up appointments.  We need to get our HIV and Heps tested again as they run out beg of March and need two clear swabs and a couple of AF's. 

If the FET doesn't work then we will go through the whole ICSI/Pesa cycle again and I won't donate my eggs so I have more for myself.

I feel a bit better knowing that there is hope and its not the end of the road for us.  Just hoping that my cervix isn't too badly damaged.

Anyway best get off PC - DH is chomping at the bit to get on to Ebay!

A xxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hiya,

AF dance for you SG..xx
[fly]             [/fly]

Panda - so pleased to hear you had such a positive experience with Daniel today - sounds like you got a really workable plan for a way forward. Hope your other two consultants are just as positive now. We will be with you every step of the way  Did you get a response from IDS yet  Just waiting for one more cheque this week hun and then will send off all the money we have raised for the ward..xx

JayB - hope your first day back was not too terrible  xx

Love to all, talk soon
Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Mikeygirl - No respones from IDS - I had actually forgotten about it!!

Excellent news re fundraising from you guys. I also received a cheque today from work in the sum of £700!!  Everyone's generosity has astounded me.  I will post a proper thank you when I know the total sum raised.

XXXX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all and Happy New Year - hope all our dreams come true this year      

Lins - what FANTASTIC news     and what a wonderful way to start the New Year - am so pleased for you and wish you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy - take care xxxx

Collymags - Congratulations on your engagement - not long for you now that Christmas is past! - hope you are feeling well  

Mikeygirl - glad you got your AF and are able to start your treatment - am rooting for you hon  

Panda - good to hear from you - glad you found your follow-up so reassuring and I really hope all will be well with your cervix for when you feel ready to try again  

Becki - good luck with your second IUI      

SG - hope AF arrives very soon - here's a dance for you:

            

- hope it works - good luck for stimming next week      

I had the results of my immune blood tests back from my GP today - everything (including the NK cells tests) came back as normal (which surprised me!) so this is great news, although I am still worried about why it's not working of course!   Will have to wait and see what HH docs make of it and whether we will just do everything the same as before when I go for our next cycle - starting short protocol, probably at the end of this month    

Big Hi also to anyone I've missed  

Lots of love 

Steph xxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi all

LINS  how fantastic for you, big congrats, may the next 9months be a safe one for you and your little one(s)   

BECKI  good luck on monday

MIKEYGIRL glad to hear things are starting to move for you, fingers crossed Spain, makes your dream come through

PANDA, your follow up certainly sounds very positively proactive, hopefully your nhs consultants will play ball and get their fingers out. heres a special AF dance for yourself and SG               

only 8 days to work over a 3 week period  before finish, god i can't wait, not sleeping well thanks to leg cramps and size(not a moan by any means just a statement) so day functioning is pretty tough.  have heaps to do, sell my 3 door lovely rav 4 for a 5 door runabout. get the baby's room ready, pick a name for the baby, sort out hospital bag, pick a country, venue and date for wedding, etc etc where to start eh!!!

anyhow must go now but so glad to read so many positive things happening in the group, oh stephjoy, not forgetting you great that tests were ok. and Jaybe hope you've recovered after your new years celebrations, they sounded good.  keep well all speak soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Lins - I am so happy for you mate many many congratulations and wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy. Fantastic news at the start of the new year.

Mikeygirl so pleased the old girl has turned up and now your treatment can start. Didn't go back to work yesterday as the lurgy hit me do not remember much about yesterday was asleep most of the day, haven't gone in today still not feeling great but much better than yesterday.

Collymags so much to do, how old is your Rav I have always wanted one, don't supposed I could afford it though, as we have a hefty ivf credit card bill to pay off and then the next one in May. Still like to hear the details though.

SG sending you an AF dance and all the best with starting tx again.
                    

Becki all the best for monday, really hope it works for you this time.

Panda so lovely to hear from you and thanks for my new year text it mean't a lot. Really pleased your appointment with Daniel was positive, things to sort out but nothing that can't be thats what we like to hear. We have our follow up in 2weeks. Feel quite anxious about it really. I think I am worried about what they may say is our options.

Stephjoy lovely to hear from you and pleased that the results were good, wishing you all the best.

Well nothing more to report getting over the lurgy slowly, hope to go back to work tomorrow.

Lots of love, hi to anyone I missed. Does anyone know how Vic got on I am sure she was testing before christmas?
Jaybxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

Well ladies thanks for the AF dances, they worked. first scan booked for next wednesday, feels good to be moving on. Today have not been able to get warm  (thought i wouldnt have this problem  ) and my glands are up slightly, maybe its   playing tricks on me as feel better now I've got home.

Panda - good to hear that your appointment with Daniel went well. Sounds really positive for the future.

Collymags - sounds like you've got a lot to do in the next few weeks, all worth it though.

Steph - good news about your test results. Good luck when you start again.

take care
love Sgxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Lins, wanted to say congrats - I followed your heartbreaking story last year and am so glad it has worked out for you - good luck in the next 9 months.

Claudia


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi All

Thank you for all your kind messages.  Still floating around on Cloud 9,   but scared to after last time.  Went for second HCG blood test today and booled my scan with the EPU at Southend, thats booked for the 23rd January. seems like ages away, but I'm sure it will whizz by. 

Mikeygirl - Excellent news that you can get started again, got everything crossed for you.  

Panda - So pleased all went well with your follow up.  Good luck Honey, praying for you.   

SG - Thanks for your message, good luck with stimming   

Becki - Be thinking of you on Monday, good luck honey  

Collymags - remember to rest too!!  

Claudia - thank you, I still can;t believe it  

To all the other lovely HHs good luck, be strong and stay positive.  Lots of love to all    

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello my lovelies and happy New Year to you all.

I haven't logged on for about a week and it was so lovely to read some wonderful news to bring in 2007. 

Collymags - Huge congrats on your engagement. 2007 will be a vintage year for you - You'll have your beautiful baby in your arms and a wonderful wedding day to cherish.  

Lins - What wonderful news.   Congratulations and hope all goes well with the scan & the pregnancy. August will be such a lovely time to have your baby. I'm delighted for you. x

Jayb - Glad you enjoyed the NY party. I've lost count how many times I've had that same conversation down the porcelain telephone! Sorry your feeling rotten at the mo - there's a lot of nasty bugs around right now. Good luck with the OPA. Let us know how it goes.

Becki - Wishing you so much success this time round hun. Hope life is much kinder to you and yours this year. I'm sending BFP thoughts your way.  

DCS -Hi there & all the best with the FET in Feb.  

Mikeygirl - Goodness you had a busy time over NY. I felt knackered reading your post! Great news about the arrival of your AF so you can crack on with treatment. Been thinking of you and hope all your dreams come true this time hun.  You deserve some wonderful news.   

Sg - Those AF dances really do work - it's amazing! Hope you are feeling OK with the treatment and wishing you lots & lots of positive vibes for your hearts desires.   

Panda - How was the Bond themed NY party? It sounded fab! So pleased the consultation with Daniel was so positive. It sounds like they really have a considered approach that will enhance your chances for the future when you and DH feel ready. Hope you are bearing up the best you can and that 2007 brings you so much happiness. Also, it's great to hear that the fundraising has gone so well.  

Stephjoy - Good news about the blood tests. I can understand your feelings about the confusion about why it doesn't seem to work. I often ask myself that question too. Hopefully this treatment will be the positive one for you and that you'll be able to share some great news with us all in the near future.  

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned in person here.

Things at this end are going well. Have scan & see nurse for unmedicated FET on Thur. At the end of AF now, so if timing all goes to plan I should have my ice babies back home around the 20th. We only have 2 embies (grateful to have them all of course & pleased they are blastos) but scared they won't be viable when defrosted. Just have to keep fingers crossed. 

Had a bit of a wobble on 30th Dec & a good cry about it all then felt much better. Also had the recurring dream of holding a lovely snuggly baby last night, so felt a bit sad this am. I'm not obsessed honest.

Thought of detoxing and doing all the complementary stuff (had acupuncture, reflexology & no alcohol during last IVF). I sometimes have this ridiculous feeling of guilt in that I should do verything to improve my chances. Had long chat with DP last night & we decided that what I do doesn't make a blind bit of difference, there is just something up with a bit of my body that should make babies. So have decided to sod the detox, live life and not let infertility control me or take over. Well, it's not like I'm out partying every night anyway, but a few drinks prior to treatment would be nice when the mood takes me. There's this crazy self imposed thing - maybe if i do something differently it will happen. Then you see some of the general population who have kids and you think 'ah, what nonsense'. So I've shed my self imposed prison of guilt for the coming year & trying to remain positive.  

So with that in mind I'm off tomorrow to meet one of my oldest friends who is over from the States & have a few beers in Shoreditch.

Sorry for the ramble - well it's been a while.

Gaia x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

What a miserable day 'eh!! 
Gaia - Hope you are not getting too wet for your  's in Shoreditch   Sounds like the decision you've made to just relax and go with the flow has given you a real positive boost which can only be a good thing   Have everything crossed for you starting soon with your   's..when do you actually begin? Having had 2 FET, I know how nerve-wracking it can be but hold onto the fact that they are good strong blasties and just take it one step at a time    

Panda - have pm'd you hun re: fundraising. Hope you enjoyed the Ball..are you back at the gym yet...I'm starting Monday   talk soon  

Jayb - hope you are feeling okay hun? Glad you have your followup sorted      

Steph- great news about the blood tests hun...sending you oodles of     for your next round in a few weeks  

SG - Hope you are feeling much better now..be thinking of you for your scan on Wednesday and sending lots of      

Becki - hoping you can start your tx on Monday hun...sending lots of     and   for a BFP cycle  

Vix - hope all is okay with you? We are thinking of you hun and hoping all is okay  

Heidi - not sure if you are reading the board at the mo, but thinking of you too  

Love to everyone I've missed...hope you are all enjoying this wet weekend!
Talk later
Mikeygirl xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi girls

I've lost track a bit so I do apologise if I miss anyone out!

Mikeygirl - miserable weather is not the word - I went to the hairdressers this morning and was gonna hve it done straight (instead of my mass of curls) but that would have been a complete waste of time so just had a massive chop and some colours.  Then driving back down the A12 I don't think I did more than 35 miles an hour, you just couldn't see!

The ball was fab thanks - got very very drunk and I think we went to bed finally at 4am!  You'd be impressed though cos I was back up at 10am for breakfast and in the sauna at 12pm!  It was really really nice to get all dressed up and see all our hubbies and other halves in the DJ's instead of jeans and shirts!

Started back at the gym on Wednesday - had a really good gentle programme written but already I am chomping at the bit to do more but still have to take it easy for a time.  I used to do 45 minutes on the cross trainer at a rate of knots and now am only allowed to do 10 minutes very slowly - very frustrating!

How are you getting on anyway Mikeygirl?

Gaia - Hope you're having a good day out in wildest shoreditch and that the only getting wet is your throat (ooerr missus!).  I know what you mean about being obsessed with all the complementary therapies and keeping your body clean of toxins - I was the same and it ends up making you more stressed in the long run.  

jayb, Steph and SG - hope you ladies are all okay and Jayb - hope you've got over your hangover! 

Hi to everyone else, I can't remember what's going on so will have to read back a few pages to catch up.  Sorry.

Can I have an AF dance please?  Am desperately wanting the old bag to show up so I know my ovaries are working after all that fluid on them earlier in the year.

It was my birthday on Thursday (am the grand old age of 33 now!) and DH kept asking me what I wanted so I said I didn't want a thing but the oak cross for the grave so we went and sorted that out and hopefully if its not raining too much we will go and see it tomorrow.  Its soo boggy and claggy over there at the moment as its not been grassed yet and is still piled up that its not easy to get to and is better when its not raining.  Didn't do much else, my friend popped in on way to work and then mum took me for lunch and DH took me for dinner.  So ate and drank too much again!  Oh dear, what a shame  

Thanks to all you who to donated in memory of Poppy and Alex.  I am lost for words.  The money will be put to good use in the SCBU and hopefully it can help save another prem babies life.

You are all great and I am so glad I found FF and all of you.

Lots of Love

Axxxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I agree what a dreadful day (weather wise). Just got back from doing a bit of shopping at Gallions Reach,it was so quiet, which made a change.

Panda - tha ball sounds great. Very impressed you were up so early. Hope you enjoyed your birthday. I'm sure the grave will start to look better soon as it wont be too long till spring. Hope the weather improved tomorrow so you can take your cross.

Mikeygirl - thanks for the positive thoughts. I'm feeling a lot better now. Not sure what was going on think it may have been some strange side effects as started with hot flushes and headaches yesterday 

Gaia - good look with your frosties later this month. I like your philosophy enjoy having a drink in the next couple of weeks.

Lins - Enjoy it up on cloud nine, you deserve it. 23rd wont be long.

Enjoy the rest of weekend, lets hope the weather gets better.

love Sgxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Panda - belated Happy Birthday hun, you are now officially an 'old bird', well older than me now anyway    Have PM'd you but forgot to send an AF dance so here goes...

[fly]                     [/fly]

Hi everyone - Panda and I were just saying does anyone fancy a meet-up soon? Maybe towards the end of this month? We'll put a poll on the meeting-up thread ASAP with a choice of dates and as usual we'll go with the majority..hope as many of you as possible will be able to make it.

Love Mikeygirl (stressing over a bl**dy cottage pie at the mo!) xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I'd definately be up for meeting everyone, I'll look out for the poll.
Hope everyone is ok

Sgxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi all 

AF not shown up since last treatment so will have to start on the provera again today so will be another 2 weeks for AF to show now! 

Belated birthday to panda 

Hope everyone else well, thank you for my messages! 

love and luck becki xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Panda - Belated happy Birthday you are the same age as me now, I turned 33 in December. Thank you for your pm absoultely fantastic news about the money raised in memory of Poppy and Alex.

Mikeygirl - Thank you for your pm and a big thank you for organising it all on our behalf. Hope you are ok and would definitely be up for a meet.

Colly mags hope you are ok.

SG all the best to you.

Becki good luck on the provera sending you an AF dance         

Hi to Gaia, lins, steph,Vix, and everybody else, the list is so long now.

Had a good Benn passed his assessment to be a pets for therapy dog (known as PAT), just have to fill in the relevant form and I have to have two references and they already have a place for us to visit. All ok with us.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi lovely chums,

Have started a poll to get a date for our next meet-up. The link is:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81000.0

It would be great to see as many of us as possible so please get voting now!!!

Ooooh, am excited already!

Love Mikeygirl xx

PS Can you let me know if any problems with using the poll


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Morning All

Amanda (Mikeygirl) Well done for rasing all the money, that is excellent news.  Would love to meet up next time, I have voted.

Becki - fingers crossed AF turns up soon

Panda - Happy Belated Birthday.

Well, things are not good here, I started bleeding on Monday evening.  Phoned the EPAU and they arranged for me to go in Tuesday lunchtime for a scan.  Was there for an hour before I saw anyone, saw an HCA and told her what was happening and my fertility history, could see she wasn't overly bothered.  Eventually got scanned 2 hours later, Dildocam again, she really hurt me, basically can't see a pregnancy in the uterus, my right ovary is very enlarged and hyperstimulated, and the cyst is very big and bleeding.  She then scanned the left ovary and was concerned because she could see a mass beside it.  they don't know what this is, it could either be the embryo or something else They then arranged blood test to check HCG levels.  had to wait another 3 hours to see a registrar, he is concerned about the mass, I am pregnant but its not in the right place.  Finally got home at 7pm (had been there since 11am)  told to go back tomorrow, or earlier if pain gets any worst.
The pain on my right side is awful and I'm still bleeding.  They are also certain its Ectopic again.  They will decide on Thursday what to do, they might operate, they will do another HCG blood test and scan.  The HCG blood tests I had done last Wednesday & Friday have disappeared.
I really think this is the end of the road for me, I am so scared and in so much pain I can't keep doing this.
Sorry to posted such a 'ME' message, but I don't know who else to turn to.

Love from

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Lins,
Can't believe it 

I am so sorry you are having to go through this again..
Please don't be scared to go back to the EPU *TODAY* if the pain is bad..rather than waiting till tommorrow. The earlier ectopics are identified the better the chance is for treatment without surgery. You know the risks and are too precious not to shout up for the best possible care which is sadly often what we need to do in the face of general health care practictioners who often have little clue/experience with this form of pregnancy.
Have you an appointment booked for tommorow (Thurs) hun? Please don't leave on Thursday without a plan that you are happy with, don't let them fob you off with waiting too much longer hun..
I know you are scared, have been there myself as you know, one thing you may want to do is call the Ectopic Trust Helpline who were an invaluable support to me (even as I bawled down the phone for over 20mins to them). Their number is 01895 238 025 and they are available 10am-4pm (Mon-Fri)..
I am on the end of the phone too if you want to talk *ANYTIME*..
Try and take it easy as possible today, hot water bottles etc you need to look after yourself right now and go back to the EPU if you need to, whenever that is..
Thinking of you lots..talk soon
love Mikey xxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Lins

I'm so sorry hon.   As Mikeygirl has said, don't hesitate to go back to EPU today and don't let them fob you off with anything.  

Sending you lots of     and     to stay strong.

Take care of yourself.

Lots of Love

A xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh Lins it is so unfair, I am so sorry to hear your news, I really don't know what else to say. Why does it have to be so hard. Just wan't you to know that you are in my thoughts. Big hugs lins.

Lots of Love 
Jaybxxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Lins,

So so sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of  
Hope you went back to the EPU if you are still in such pain, also like Mikeygirl said dont take any risks hun. I can imagine you are really scared, post as much as you like on here, we are all here for you.
take care
SGxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning Girls

Thank you Mikeygirl, Panda, jayb, SG and Emma 74, thank you for you all messages and support it is much appreciated.  I rested all of yesterday, going back this morning to EPAU for blood test and hopefully they decide what to do.  Still can't believe it has happened again, but I suppose things could be worse and there are ladies on this site in a far worse situation that me and I so admire their strength and determination.  Me I can't cope with any more upset so for now thats it, unless it happens completely naturally.
I will let you know what happens today.  Thank you again, my lovely friends

Love from

Lindsey
xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning people

I have had some terribly terribly awful sad news this morning.  A very close family friend was killed by a train last night.  He was 34 and I have known him since I was 2.  His parents and my parents are best friends so he was like a brother to me.  

We are not completely sure what happened yet but he works for the Police in Forensics and was working so something went wrong.

I am gutted and sitting here crying my eyes out again.  What is happening in this world?  Its soo sick.  I was just starting to feel a little bit stronger and now I am back to square one.

I have asked Poppy and Alex to find Simon once he gets to heaven and to show him around and stick with him cos he was a great bloke and full of life and very funny and also a little naughty in his younger days and I would love for Pops and Alex to learn how to be mischievous from him.

xxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi there,
its been a while since i have been on but just to share with you that i am now 8 weeks pregnant!!!   

just want ot say the treatment at Holly House was great, everyone made me feel so comfortable and welcome and so relaxed about everything!!! 
if it hadnt been for the amazing support from people on this website too, i dont know how i would have found the strength to go through all this!
to all those that are new and starting treatment, i wish you all tons of luck and that miricles do happen!!!! i am still in shock , trust me though this first few weeks arent great, i feel absolutley terrible!!!!!!! small price to pay i guess!!!!
due to have second scan next thursday as the first one showed two heartbeats but they 2nd was so so small the doc didnt hold out much hope, so very anxious about next week and the outcome!!!!
wishing everyone lots of love and luck and if anyone ever needs a chat, just drop me a line xxxx
kerri xxxxxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh Panda Honey that is so terrible, I am so sorry. Mike works on line and underground and we were only talking about it last night, he was telling me there is so many procedures and policies that are in place that it is really safe although obviously things do go wrong. I am going to phone him now. I do worry about it and he is working on the track today.
Life is too hard sometimes and god knows you have been through it honey. I am sure your gorgeous Poppy and Alex will find Simon and guide him to the happy places and they will all have fun together.
Nothing I can say will take the hurt and pain away again just to let you know that you and your family are in my thoughts.

Lots of love and big hugs
Jaybxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Kerri - Many congratulations to you on your news may you have a healthy and happy pregnancy and may the little one have grown. All the best for your scan.

Panda - just spoken to Mike he is ok and sends his condolences.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Jayb - Glad that Mike is safe and thanks for the kind words.  We are just off to church with his family and other close friends to light some candles.  They are thinking of burying Simon in same cemetary as Poppy and Alex and he could possibly be only a few graves away from them which would be a great comfort to us all.

Kerri - Many many congratulations hon.  I hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy and good luck with the scan xxx


----------



## Mellymel (Aug 9, 2006)

Evening all, 

Panda, I am so sorry to hear about your close friend, what an horrible start to the year.  My thoughts are with you and Simon's family.  As you said, Poppy and Alex can show him the way...

Kerri, CONGRATULATIONS!  Good Luck for the next 7 months.

Lins, I am sorry to hear that you are having problems again....you are being so brave.....I hope that you got some answers at the EPU today.

Mikeygirl, great news that you are arranging another meet up, I should be able to make this one.  In fact I am already quite excited as I have no plans for Jan/Feb as we are staying in as much as possible to save money!!!...(PS. hope the cottage pie ws worth the stress!!).  Where are you at with your tx now?

Becki, good luck with this cycle...everything crossed for you...

Gaia, hope your scan went ok today (it was today wasnt it?!)

SG, hope your stimming is going well....

Well I am back on the treadmill and on the second day of de-regs!  Saw Feliz yesterday and had a bit of a moan about the fact that they have increased IVF/ICSI by £500 and while I understand why they have done it I think that it will be very frustrating if you dont get to Blastocyst (even though they do culture any embyros left over after a 3 day transfer to see if they continue to grow).

Love to JayB, Collymags, Vix and everyone else out there...

LoL
Mel
xxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Lins - I'm am so dreadfully sorry to hear that you may have an ectopic. I hope that you have been really cared for today & that you are comfortable. I understand that you must be heartbroken. We are all here for you.

Panda - I really don't know what to say except that I am so sorry to read about Simon. Life can be so so terrible and hard sometimes. I'm sure Simon will be taking care of Poppy and Alex for you. 

Mel - I've got everything crossed for you. As our last IVF was NHS, it really hurt our pockets today. I know what you mean about the price hike. Ouch!

Mickeygirl - I've replied to the poll. It would be lovely to meet up with you all in person. 

Scan today and saw the nurse. All looking as it should and will start wee sticks on Sat. If all goes to plan should be on schedule for transfer around 20th. Have 1 top notch grade 1 blasto. Other is grade 2 blasto. Was delighted to hear that I may have about 55% of pg is they thaw ok. Please let this be our turn to have a family... Have so much more hope since OPA. Went back to gym on Mon & body combat Wed. V. pleased with myself. Just gotta keep it up now.

Hope all's good with everyone else - Becki, Jayb, Kerri, sg, collymags, Vix, Steph, Repton. x

Gaia x


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

Panda - so sorry to hear about your friend, what a tragedy. Thinking of you and his family,I'm sure  Poppy and Alex will take good care of him  

Lins - Hope things went as well as can be expected today and you have a plan. 

Kerri -   wishing you all the best for the next 7 months.

Mel - good luck with the de-regs. I was also surprised that they had put the price up by so much, luckily because i started in December we dont have to pay it this time. This process is hard enough as it is without adding to the financial side of things. 

Gaia - glad all went well today. Things sound really good for you. will have my fingers crossed. 

I went for my first scan yesterday and saw William. He reassured me about the results they get from women taking steroids. Have started stimming as all was ok. I must admit that was a relief as I havent been examined since my mc in september. 

love Sgxxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all,

What a windy one today - phew nearly got blown into a wheelie bin this afternoon   

Got some sad news from Lins this afternoon..she went back to the EPU who have confirmed an ectopic pregnancy. They have asked her to return on Monday for another scan/blood test..if her bchg levels have continued to rise then they will need to operate..am just so so  for her and her dh..I know we will all be sending her much love and keeping her in our thoughts and prayers as she has to go through this terrible terrible time..

Panda - 's lovely chum, news about Simon must have been so hard to hear especially so close to Poppy and Alex..glad you can take some comfort from the fact that the three of them will be together, looking after each other and getting up to all sorts, for ever and ever.. 

JayB - hi hun  xx

Kerri -great to hear all went well at the scan - have been thinking about you! Sending you lots of    for a happy and healthy next 7 months...keep in touch xx

MellyMell -hope that your dr-ing goes well hun..goes without saying that I hope this cycle will end with a BFP..let us know how you are getting on..cottage pie wasn't really worth it if I'm honest and that remainds me I still need to replace the £20-odd quids worth of kitchen things I broke in the process of making it   xx

Gaia - wow, you are on your way again at last - roll on the 20th!!! Sounds like you have two fantastic chances at a BFP and I will be keeping everything crossed this happens for you. Looking forward to meeting up with you too! xx

SG - glad William was able to reassure you today and congratulations on moving to stimms...onwards and forwards to that BFP   xx

Becki - hope AF has made her appearance by now? xx

*Just thought I would post the link to the meeting up post again in case anyone has missed the poll...can't wait to see as many of you as possible ...It is:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81000.0
*

No real news from me just waiting for clinic in spain to confirm our donor match and still taking the pill.. 

Great to see that HH EFC scored a -1 in the latest HFEA league table of Fertility Clinics. The ideal is 0 so a -1 is fab, especially when other clinics e.g. ARGC got a -29!! We all know that HH and it's gals are truly the best, yay!!

Better go now but love to all and chat soon..

Mikeygirl xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Panda - so sorry to hear about your friend honey    What a tradegy.  I am sure your little Angels will find your friend and they will take care of each other xxx

Lins - so very sorry to read of your ectopic hunnie, my heart goes out to you  

Sad news today on here  

BUT  a big congratulations to Kerri - enjoy the next 8 monts or so!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

ladies 

such sad news on here this week. 

Panda.... so sorry about your friend, u are in my thoughts.

Lins...my words are not enough but i am so so sorry. 

Love and luck to all 

Becki x


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thanks Mikeygirl for letting the others no what happening with me    Well bleeding has stopped and so has pain at the moment which is great.  Feel sick but I think that has something to do with being upset.  The Doctor was very nice yesterday, they took a long time scanning me and basically thinks the ectopic is on the side.  They still can't identify the mass by the left ovary.  They will repeat the scan and blood test early Monday morning.  At the moment feel really numb and sorry for myself which is why I haven't logged on earlier.
Panda - so sorry to hear your tragic news, you are in my thoughts and prayers.
Kerri - big congratulations good luck for the rest of your pregnancy.

Love to everyone else, 

Lindsey
xx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

Lins - glad the bleeding and pain have stopped. Hope you get some answers on Monday. Thinking of you  

Mikeygirl - didnt know HH had scored so well but I'm not surprised. They are all brill there and of cause so are we  

have a good weekend everyone

love Sgxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Lins - glad you felt able to post today and that the bleeding and pain has stopped. This was the same with me too, it did come in waves..am telling you this only so you can feel a bit prepared _if _it does return. I know it is hard as you are in such a difficult place right now but try and relax over the weekend as much as possible..hopefully M will be around if it is your turn for the children, or maybe your mum could come over as I know she really looks after you, and that's what you need right now 

You are so much in my thoughts hun and will be on Monday..

Talk soon,
Lots of Love 
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

morning all

firstly Lins, am so very very sorry to hear your news, soul destroying eh!! my heart really does go out to you as you've been through the mill. my thoughts are with you that you have an ok weekend with plenty of support from dh.

Panda, gosh, how much can be thrown at you. its always so very sad to hear of young folk dying before their time. i think you are one strong lady, to be always looking on the positive side. i'm sure your 3 loved ones will look after each  other and look over you too.

Gaia, glad to hear things are moving on it always feels more positive when things are happening.

Sg things sound positive for you too, which is great.

Mikeygirl, bet you can't wait to hear form spain, good luck with that.

things here quiet, the nesting thing has kicked in big time, have sudden urge to have everything from hosp bag to wedding plans all sorted    mind you at least now i have a buggy thing and crib sorted out. its so weird to believe its just over a month to go yikes scary stuff(but lovely at same time).  finish work next week, thank god as finding it a struggle now.  anyhow all, hope a good weekend is had by all and take care all you ladies i've not mentioned i.e Jayb, stephjoy, becki and the rest of the gang xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh Lins, I don't have the words to convey how very sorry I am about what you are going through right now.  I'm pleased the doctor was kind to you yesterday, as it must be incredibly traumatic. I'm hoping that you and DH have lots of support around you which can help you through these difficult days.  

Panda - I'm thinking of you and all of your family.  

Much love and warm wishes to all the HH girls out there.

Gaia x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Been a quiet few days for us ladies...hope everyone is okay  
Will be watching the Panorama about IVF tonight with interest..
Talk soon
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,
It is very quiet on here.
Mikeygirl - I'll also be watching Panorama tonight, it seems like IVF is the new hot topic!!

Lins - hope you got a plan form todays scan / blood tests. Thinking of you and DH at this difficult time.  

Well I've finally recovered from my cold thing, its taken 3 weeks. Back at HH tomorrow for my first scan since stimming so hopefully there will be lots of follicles.

love Sgxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Glad you're feeling fully bettr SG 
Am sending you a good luck follie dance for tommorrow - fingers crossed for lots of them...

[fly]         [/fly]

Let us know how you get on..

Had texts with Lins today..her bchg levels have gone down so they have said she will miscarry naturally without surgery, so terribly unfair ...all sending her hugest  through this xx

Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Mikeygirl and Sg I watched the programme panorama last night was shocked and amazed. Interesting that the lady said that there is no scientific proof that the killer cells although aptly named kills the embryo. Just think it was terrible that women who don't need to have to go through the treatments were given the option to have treatment there and then. As for having that iv and not knowing whether it could harm the baby I think it is terrible. Yes of course we wan't to have children but not at the risk of harming the little ones in the process.

I don't suppose I am the only one who has feeling and views about this programme.

Lins - I am so sorry honey, been thinking about you lots.

SG good luck tomorrow, what time are you going our follow up appointment is 2pm may see you there.

Lots of love Jaybxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Lins - sending you lots of   and thinking of you. Pleased you dont have to have any surgery but life is so cruel.

Jayb and Mikeygirl - I watch Panorama last night and it did get me in a state about killer cells and whether I need to be taking steroids or not. At my scan today I had a chat with Daniel about it and he reassured me that i wasnt doing anything that would hurt me, although did say that there is no proof that it helps. 

My scan was fine, my lining is thicker this cycle and i have a similar number of follicles to last time as well (8+) so I'm pleased. 

hope everyone else is ok.

love Sgxxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Evening  

Sg - That's great news about your scan. Do you have a date for E/C? Sending you loads of    

Lins - Thinking of you. Words just aren't enough at times like these.  

Mickeygirl - How are you getting on with the plans for treatment in Spain? Thanks for the info re **** reports. It's good to hear especially in light of the current issues.

Jayb - I watched Panorama & was horrified. Re unproven new treatments (like the IV therapy) - when Dr's have evidence & a belief in a certain therapy, they usually do all they can to gather evidence, get a trial funded & through the ethics committee. If the treatment arm (compared to no treatment) is having such better results, trials can be stopped early. His argument re not researching these therapies therefore does not stand up. Without properly studying the possible benefits & side effects unbiased evidence can't be gathered. The Dr in question may be great in many ways but it's wholly unethical to take any advantage or risks with patients. I think this is a prime example why more needs to done within the NHS for infertile couples. People in our situation are vulnerable, willing to try many things that give them a glimmer of hope & at a great emotional/ financial cost. Drugs like steroids though should be fine jayb as these have been around for donkeys years, so Dr's know how safe they are. 

Sorry went off on one there...  

Well I'm very under the weather. I know it's nothing compared to what many people here are going through, but I have an awful case of D&V which started on Sat. Felt better yest' & hoped to go back to work today. No such luck - the V has stopped, but the D is back with avengence. Sorry if that's TMI. It's a complete headache, as we are one woman down at work. It's just me full time now, so my PT colleague is covering for me & it's busy. Nothing I can do about that one currently. That's the NHS for you. The cuts are leaving us high & dry with no margin for such eventualities. 

Also supposed to have FET on Sat am. Am starting to get quite concerned that they won't do the transfer if I'm still a bit ill. Should be OK by then, but am in a quandary about whether to call them. Any thoughts?? 

Hello to everyone else & sorry for going on a bit tonight. 

Gaia x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Evening ladies,

Gaia - sorry you are still feeling rotten hun - the D side of things is not pleasant is it   ..ito your ET on staurday am - I would perhaps see how you feel by Thursday evening/Friday morning as I imagine they would not defrost the embies till Friday afternoon?? This is just me, but if I was not feeling 100%, especially with something like D and V, I would seriously think about postponing for a month. You are doing a natural cycle aren't you so although I know it would be hard to wait again but at least your body would be in its best environmental state to receive your precious    ..I hope that you are feeling much much better tho by then so it isn't an issue...take care and keep drinking the fluids hun..xx

SG - great news on your scan and embies - thinks are looking really good    When are you back again??    xx

JayB - will be thinking of you tommorrow afternoon at 2pm hun...hope it is a positive follow up for you and M and you get a plan in place for moving forward. Hope to see you soon - feels ages  

SG/JayB - I watched the Panorama and was concerned by similar things to you both but what seriously alarmed me was his practising in an unlicensed clinic..I have posted a few messages about this on the other threads about the programme but think I have been written off as a Mr Tarinissi-basher which I'm actually not. Undoubtedly, he has brought miracles to many families but he shouldn't be beyond the regulatory framework that is put in place for all of our safety and protection..rant over now   

Panda - how are you honey? I imagine the last few days have been tough...thinking of you  

Becki - hi hun, what's happening with you? Has AF arrived yet??   

Well, OMG, I have news!!! I have literally just checked my emails before I logged on tonight to find an email from my clinic in Spain saying they have found us an egg donor - OMG OMG!! I am still shaking with the shock, anxiety, joy etc etc I have to stop taking the pill on 30/01 I think, have emailed them back to confirm this and give me some idea of when I need to have scan at HH and then be back in Barcelona for ET...mid/end Feb??

Right, better go and calm down now..Mike out tonight till midnight so you are the first people to know. There is no point phoning him as he is on a work thing and will lose all concentration for the night if I tell him  

Talk soon, love to everyone else..
Mikeygirl xx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Mikeygirl - just popped in to say fantastic news about the egg donor. February will soon be here. 

Love Sgxxxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

What great news Mickeygirl. How exciting - your miracle family may not be too far away now. How are you feeling about going to Barcelona? I know you were feeling a bit anxious about it a while back. Hope everthything goes smoothly for you both.    

Hi Becki - Where are you with things at the mo? Are you doing ok? 

Panda - Thinking of you.  

Jayb - Let us know how things go with your appointment today.  

Collymags - Are you fully nested now? Wow, so many exciting and happy plans. Not long now.  

Thankfully, I woke up today & felt almost normal. No tummy gurgles & felt a bit perkier - even managed some cornflakes. Hooray. Just need to see what happens later today & if my system can cope with them. I hope this is the bug over & done with. I seriously don't have time for this right now. Mickeygirl, I think that's good advice. I'll see how it goes this week & if all has cleared up by tomorrow & I get back to work this week I'll go for it. We've planned to treat ourselves to a holiday in Feb, so would probably miss that cycle so am really keen to get on with it, but not if it might risk our chances.

I looked at some of the other threads about Panorama. I can appreciate that many feel that Mr T is a great specialist & they have received excellent care so feel defensive of him & the clinic. There is also a feeling that the programme was unfairly biased. I still feel that it is professionally irresponsible to run unlicensed work & not meet regulations & standards. They are set up to protect patients & professionals alike. I imagine that this is extremely difficult for people having treatment at the ARGC & must feel quite unsettled & torn. Have any of you received treatment there? People who have may have a very different perspective on things. 

Take care
Gaia x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

HI Gaia - glad you are feeling perkier..fingers crossed you feel up to ET this weekend    

Just a quick update from me - have been told to stop taking the pill on 29th Jan so if AF arrives within 4 days which should happen, but knowing my track record is very likely not to, I should be back in Barcelona around Valentines day-ish..am really excited now although having a few pangs of am I healthy enough etc etc which I am trying to banish   The only thing I have thought is that it looks like our meet-up will be 11th or 12th of Feb from the poll - so this may just coincide with us having to be there, but in saying that I would be amazed if AF arrives when she should so it could be much later that week or even the next   Will stop rambling now   

Lots of love to everyone on this cold and rainy day, esp JayB who will be getting ready to go to HH about now.. 

Talk soon
Mikeygirl xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I was talking with Andy Glue from essex fertility this morning and we discussed the concept of Essex Fertility having there very own section on FF.

What do you think?


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Tony I would not have a problem with that.

Jaybx

Will let you know when I get back from HH Girls. Just wan't to get this over and done with  and know for sure.

Jaybxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello, I just noticed from your profile that you have colitis, I have crohns & would be so grateful if you would chat to me about your experiences. x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Tony

I don't have a problem with this in principle but not really sure what the benefit would be or the purpose? 

Would it just be for easier navigation so like the temporary ARGC section at the moment or e.g. would staff at EFC/HH want to put stuff on it of interest to us specifically...I know that they have had real problems with hackers etc into their own message board from their main website so are they thinking this could be a replacement?

As I say, it's not a problem for me but I am interested in why?

You may be creating a rod for your own back if other clinics see this and want to do the same - or is this your long term plan?

Sorry for all the questions  
Kind regards
Mikeygirl


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi i dont have a problem with this either tony! but i am so nosy i wanted to no why?? sorry!

hi all well i still have no sign of AF arriving so getting a bit more anxious about the whole thing! 
My cycles are deffinately not showing up at all again have not had a proper cycle since middle of last year and i dont no what i can do to bring them on naturally! 
any ideas!

So will have to wait for another week then will have to ring HH! 

Again sorry for not being on here but brother has custody court on 2nd feb so sorting him out at mo

panda and lins im so sorry for your losses its a horrible time at the moment and words cant take away your pain but i am thinking of you both! 

love and hugs to everyone 
Sorry no personals but due in college in an hour! 

Love becki xxx


----------



## Gaia (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Tony - I don't mind at all. Similar questions had popped into my head about what the advantage might be.

Becki - Good to hear from you. Must be hard for you all with the case looming. Remember to take care of yourself too - you've got a lot going on. Sending you an AF dance. [fly]          [/fly]

Gaia x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Girls,

He phoned me regarding some questions I had on blastocyst and soft stimulation and eSET..... and amongst other things we also talked about websites.

As you probably know FF is huge - we have have a very large volunteer team the resources to manage a site..... its what we are best at. Whilst some clinics have message boards - they are generally monitored in working hours only and from my experience not moderated as consistently as FF is..... 24/7. I have seen spam, dubious fertility claims and down right dangerous content on some other sites... although I wont name them 

If FF was to host a specific Essex Fertility Center board then more EFC patients will be made aware of it and would benefit from the safer environment FF offers.

Having a single board also makes it easier for EFC couples to find each other and support each other. It would also make it easier for EFC to post specific information related to their patients... info evenings and other bulletins etc or hot news they have.

I'm not saying that you will not be able to post anywhere else - you will of course be able to post on every other board we have should you wish.

Well thats the general idea.

Tony
x


----------



## sarz77 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi there Ladies
I'm new to this website and board and haven't posted before.
I am not sure if this is the correct forum to post in I am [email protected] Holy House hospital and think they are excellent by the way and waiting to have a FET February, I've had 2 ivf's fail at HH so far and they have found that I have elevated NK cells and have suggested steroids called Predisnol, i did use them on my last cycle which was a bfn but William has suggested me trying them from day 3 of next cycle we missed that as it was the weekend gone, so we are having to wait until the next cycle.
We have been for a consultation at the ARGC too as once we found out about the NK cells we wondered if the IVIG treatment etc at ARGC could help as to get a bfp, but after seeing that panorama prog on Monday I am not so sure about them afterall.
I'm sure wondering if there is anyone out there that has had treatment at ARGC for Killercells who is now at HH or visa versa, also is there anyone with NK cells thats gotten pg with these steroids, it's all so complicated isn't it.  In my heart of hearts don't want to leave HH as they are great but i'm just concerned that these NK cells might be preventing the embroys implanting ?
Anyway if anyone can help / provide advise on the above would be great
LOL
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Tony - sounds like a good idea to me!

Hi to everyone else, not been around much lately, things are all a bit too much at the moment.  Simon's funeral is on Tuesday, they are expecting at least 200 people.  I'm dreading it and know that I am not expected to go but I have to say goodbye to him.       He is being buried 5 graves along from Pops and Alex so that is giving me some comfort and I can visit him when I visit the babies.

We went to see the cons who looked after the babies yesterday and that was horrible for me.  He said that there was nothing that could have been done to save them even if they had induced me on the Saturday.  That was one of the questions that was on my mind so glad to have that answered.  He was very nice though and we went through everything that happened together.  I just need to see the blooming gynae consultants now to go through things with them but they are being quite elusive! 

The Cons was completely stunned when I said we had raised just shy of £2,000 for the unit and said that it put him to shame that in our grief and pain we still found the time to raise money for them.  We just said it was the least we could do to say thank you for everything they did.

Mikeygirl - sounds like its all gonna start moving very fast for you soon.  I have everything crossed for you, lovely chum. xx   

Hi Sarah and welcome to the thread x

Sorry for no other personals, but sending you all my love and thinking of you all. 

A xxx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

welcome to the thread. I'm taking prednisolone on this cycle as I had a miscarriage last time and have also found out i have high NK cells. Have you looked on the starting out , immuniology thread on here as they have info re steroids and i know some of the ladies on there have got pregnant. 
take care
SG xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Morning girls  

Mikeygirl - thanks for yesterday, excellent news for you and Mike about the donor, got everything crossed for you.

Panda - thinking of you at this difficult time.

Thanks to everyone for your support last week, well I went back on Monday and my levels have dropped so they were happy for me to go home.  I will have an appointment in the next few months with a doctor at Southend, they were cross that I was allowed to have Clomid without any medical support considering my history.  The consultant feels my only option now is to have mt tubes clamped and then have ICSI again, well unless we win the lottery that's not going to happen.  My mum paided for the last two treatments and she can't afford to do it again, so now just praying for the biggest miracle.  I know we are all in the same boat but at the moment I just feel so sad.    I went back to work on Tuesday which was fine, but I've taken today off, felt unwell last night, think I went back too soon.  My GP had signed me off until the 24th Jan, but I felt guilty at being off work.
I will go and see the consultant at Southend but I don't knnow what to do, if I have my tubes clamped then there is no chance of getting pregnant, but if I don't then if it does happen naturally it could be ectopic again, definately coming back as a cat    

Well love and hugs to you all, hope to see you at the meet.

Love from
Lindsey
xxx


----------



## Mellymel (Aug 9, 2006)

Good Afternoon everybody, what a miserable day it is....I swear our windows are going to blow in at work with these winds!

Lindsey - I sorry that you are feeling sad but don't feel bad about it as you have every right to be after what has happened.  Don't feel guilty about taking time off work either, if the Dr has signed you off it is for good reason.

Panda - I am glad that you got an answer to put your mind at rest over a 'what if' question you had.  I hope that you can track down those gynae consultants!

SG, Sarah - could you tell me what dosage and when in your tx you started your steroids?  Great number of follies SG, when are you in for your next scan?

Bekci - I would give you an AF dance but I don't know how to get those smileys and things to work!!!  Please imagine an AF dance that I am sending for you!!

Gaia - I hope that you are fully recovered...

Mickeygirl - great to hear that they have an egg donor for you!

Well I am now on day 8 of my d-regs and AF has come on one day early!  Was convinced that, like last time, it would be delayed for a week!  I am booked in for my baseline scan next Weds!  I am a tad worried though as I realised last night that I have been using an old Suprecur that I had left over from Aug (had only used it a couple of times so had loads in it which is why I didn't realise I had picked up the wrong gone!).  It is still in date but I know that they don't recommend that you use one that has been opened! Doh!  I am sure it is working though as had an horrendous nights sleep - woke up drenched at in the middle of the night!

Love to everyone else....


----------



## sibbs (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello Sarah,  I had the immunetest at ARGC (£750) and I had an immunetest at HH,  both came back saying I had slightly raised levels, and both said the treatment would be mild steroids.  I have asked ARGC for a copy of the blood test I had there,  cos I'm not sure what I paid for      and how it differed from HH.

When I find out what the difference is,  I'll let you know   

FYI the treatment ARCG recommended was the same as I have had at holly house


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

Lins - sending you lots of   Its so unfair that you have to make that decision re your tubes. Just remember we're all here for you and thinking of you and DH. Take care

Mellymel - I started taking my steroids when i started stimming but that is because my levels are v. high. Usually they start you after EC or ET cant remember which. I'm sure the Suprecur will be fine, it sounds like you've got all the side effects. Good luck for next wed.

Well I'm back at HH tomorrow, ovaries feeling heavy now, dont remember that from the last cycle. Hope noone's been caught out with the winds today, part of the roof next to my classroom came off, kids thought it was great !!!

Sgxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Evening all,

Tony - that all sounds logical so if the consensus is to create a specific EFC/HH area, I wouldn't have a problem with it 

Sarah -  and welcome to the HH gals thread!! It's good to hear you have had positive experiences of HH so far - so many of us share the view that they are fantastic!! In terms of steroids, I have used prednisolone for my last 5 tx. I do not have raised KC's but wanted to take them anyways given the research I had read about prednisolone working to reduce very early miscarriages. Discussed it with William who said it would not harm me to take it so I have done. I had no side effects that I am aware of. I have not had a BFP whilst on them but that's been down to the fact that we have had the poorest of the poor quality embies transferred back each time, which probably never really stood a chance (which is why I'm doing double donation with HH/IM Barcelona now  ) HOWEVER, one of my best friends had lost 4 babies through m/c and ep before going to HH. They said she had elevated Natural Killer Cells. William prescribed prednisolone and she got pregnant with 1st IVF and now has a gorgeous baby girl of 15months so it really made a difference to her. Another friend is at the ARGC and has had 3 lots of IVIG for raised NKC's..she has still not been successful despite great embies being ET'd back (am more than happy to give you her FF name by PM if you would like to chat with her about the ARGC tx relating to this).
I also think you need to consider the stresses if you changed clinic now, in lots of different ways so am wondering if you could consider trying the FET with the prednisolone rather than try and transfer frozen embies to ARGC and then, if that is not succesful, review whether you want to do a new fresh tx at ARGC with the IVIG protocol. There is also the cost implications as prednisolone is probably the cheapest drug you use in IVF tx whereas IVIG is most certainly not!! Sounds like you have some more thinking to do and I can appreciate you not wanting to leave HH...I felt the same but they just did not have any egg donors so we had no real choice but to share tx with them and another clinic abroad! Keep in touch xx

Panda - 's cos you can never have too many! Will be thinking of you tuesday...It sounds like your time with the consultant was reassuring despite being hard to hear. Hope you get the gynae ones to see you soon..I received a thankyou letter from the fund this morning saying they had received the cheque. Will forward it to you and copy to everyone else. Take care hun 

Becki - Am sending you an AF dance as I'm sure I'm going to need a few back in a couple of weeks! Hope the old witch makes an appearance real soon..Hope college is going well..what with that and sorting things for your brother, don't forget the r and r for you honey! 
[fly]        [/fly]

Lins - glad you have taken some time off, you have been through so much and still have things to think through that it's probably a good thing not to have the pressure of work too right now..your decision is such a difficult one and in the end only one that you can make as it will have to be you living with the consequences. It will be interesting to see what the fertility specialist at Southend says..maybe wait till you can hear his thoughts before making any final decisions? Maybe worth asking him if you would be entitled to a free NHS IVF attempt given your history and current situation? Having your tubes clamped is a massive decision, I know as I've faced this as well with the risk of repeated eps (chose to have remaining one done)...don't be pressured into anything tho hun..Another thing I think could really help is some time with Jill the counsellor at HH. Her service is free and I am sure she would see you if you said you were currently on a break from tx and trying to decide what to do next..You have been through so much hun and maybe getting it all out of spinning around inside your head (as it did continually with me) would really help..  xxx

Gaia - how are you feeling hun? Well enough for the big ET this weekend?  xx

SG - Best of luck for your scan tommorrow...heavy ovaries is a GREAT sign you are nearly ready hun!   xx

MellyMell - great to hear you are moving on with your tx. AF never behaves as you need her to does she!! Sounds like the sort of thing I would do with the suprecur   Am sure by the time you go next wed, you will be all nice and d-regged tho hun!!

Nothing to report here really, just plodding along...have acupuncture tommorrow so will be nice and relaxed for the weekend I hope 

Love to JayB and everyone else I've missed, hoping you've not all been blown away!!

Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all,

sorry I've not been on for a while - have a streaming  cold so am feeling a bit  - am glad I didn't have to go out today as the weather sounds awful! I am hoping I will be feeling 100% again by the time I get my  next week as I will be starting my 3rd ICSI cycle on short protocol - the time since Christmas has whizzed past! I came on here a couple of weeks ago and told you the blood tests the GP ordered for me had come back as all normal - that was what my GPs receptionist had told me before I picked them up. Now that I have seen the print-offs I have deduced that my NK cells test comes out as borderline/on the high side of normal so will be asking for advice about steroids when I go into HH for my first scan... will let you know what they say.

It sounds like quite a few of us have started or are due to start tx - lots of  to us all!

*Tony* - the HH section idea sounds good - because this thread is under the IVF section I think some HH girls having ICSI treatment miss it at first - I know I did! The same applies to Bourn Hall clinic too - which is under the ICSI section so maybe difficult for BH girls just having IVF to find... will you be putting other clinics under their own section too?

*Lins* - I am so sorry hon for everything you have been through  - sending you lots of  and I really hope that whatever decision you make regarding your tubes turns out to be the right one for you 

*Panda *- so sorry life is continuing to be so unkind and unfair to you and yours  - sending you lots of  also 

*Gaia *- wishing you lots of    for your FET if you do decide to go ahead this week - hope your 2 lovely  babies defrost beautifully and bring you your BFP 

*Dannysgirl *- if you are still reading hope you are well and happy hon 

*Becki *- here is a quick AF dance for you            good luck with your next IUI when it comes   

*jayb* - great news about your Benn becoming a Pet for Therapy dog - hope you both enjoy it! 

*Mikeygirl *- fantastic news about your donor eggs - sending you maximum    for a successful tx this time - also well done for collecting all the money for the baby unit 

*kerribluecat *- fantastic news about your  - how did your scan go today? Wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy 

*Mellymel* - hope the DR drugs are not making you feel too  - good luck with your treatment - sending you lots of   

*Collymags *- not long now - sending you lots of    for your upcoming big day 

*sarz77* - welcome to the thread - good luck with your FET whatever you decide re HH or ARGC  

*sg *- heavy ovaries sounds great - hope you have a lovely crop of follies there    good luck with this cycle really hope it works this time 

Hi and good luck to anyone I have missed    - gotta go and do some cooking now - take care all xxx

Lots of love 

Steph xx


----------



## sarz77 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Thank you so much for welcolming me to the board, i've been reading through the threads trying to keep up which isn't proving too easy to be honest, think we are going to stay with HH and try the predsinol again, we did try it when we had our last IVF attempt we started it after the EC but they didn;t know that I had NK cells at that point so they gave it to me as a precaution, now that they know i do have NK cells they have suggested starting me on them from day 3 of FET cycle and see how we go from there, he said my CD's that were raised were 15 and 56 and the boundaries should be between 0-28 and mine were 30. something, confused as the nurse said they were slightly raised but William called me and said they were very high dunno, anyhow i guess i can only but try these things, think the ones that i have frozen are grade 1 but they could well die, thats the risk that we have to take i guess.  I think my worry about moving so soon was that I did have a fsh measured back in July @ 12.1, waited and the following month it went down to 7.7 didn't respond to the down regulation tho on that cycle of 7.7 and they only managed to get 2 eggs out of me which weren't that great think they were grade 2 and 2/3, but the next time we had it monitored which was October it was 7.5 and i was on the short protocol very high dosage of gonal f (450 i think) and managed to get 12 eggs they put back 2 grade 1's on day 3 with steriods but still bfn, so i just didn't want to waste the frozen embies incase the next time i go back for a fresh treatment my fsh is too high again, god why is all of this so confusing.  Also worried about this SET coming into effect in April so i've heard, surely success rates of clinics will be even lower then?
MellyMel: I was on 5mg a day 3 time a day after ec and then continuing to pg test, think they are starting me on 1 a day not sure of the dose up until scan and then once i have embies back onboard (thats if they survive the thawing process) they will increase the dose i guess.
Sibbs: Are you also thinking of moving to ARGC too, I would be interested to know what the difference is between the tests you had done at ARGC v's the ones you had done @ HH.
MickeyGirl: Thanks so much for your information, that would be great if you could give me your friends FF details so i can contact her about ARGC, i know that they are so expensive i think we might stay where we are and try the steriods with FET and see how we go and as you say maybe consider ARGC if this round of treatment fails, i guess this is why they say that there isn't enough evidence to suggest if this IVIG stuff works, maybe it is all potluck.  Congrats on the donor, a friend of my aunts went to spain for ed and has just given birth to twins, i am not sure what clinic she was at out there but had nothing but praise for them and said they treated like royality, good luck with it and hopefully you get your bfp! it's so hard all of this!
Anyway ladies, nice to meet you all and thanks again for the information
LOL
Sarah 
xxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Just popped onto see how SG got on today at scan and whether Gaia is feeling up to FET tommorrow - just really being nosey as usual    

Talk soon
Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## sg (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

Mikeygirl - thanks for remembering my scan. Things were not as good as they were on Tuesday unfortunately. my lining has slightly decreased, not worried about that as it did this last time. But my follicles havent grown much. I now have  gone down to 6/7 and they all have a lot of growing to do. Having another scan on Tuesday with a possible EC on Thursday. Just hoping they grow a lot over the weekend.

Gaia - hope you are feeling well enough for FET, fingers crossed for you.

love Sgxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi SG

Sending you a follie dance so that they get lots of growey vibes over the weekend before tuesday..

[fly]                 [/fly]

Hoping you have a nice relaxing weekend planned - no dragging your heavy ovaries round the shops all day  

Take care hun..
Love Mikeygirl xx
(PS Did you vote for the weekend in Feb meet dates? Really looking forward to meeting you


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82060.0

N x


----------

